# HOW DO MY HORSES HOOVES LOOK ??



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

I KNOW THEY ARE STARTING TO GET A BIT TOO LONG BUT THEY WILL BE TRIMMED THIS MONTH.
DOMINO-5 YO












WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE CORONET BAND ?

PHOENIX-1 YO


----------



## Queenbee (25 May 2013)

I sincerely hope that these horses don't really belong to you, although looking at your post history there is a chance they actually do... You urgently need the vet.  And no, I'm not overreacting, I'm seriously shocked.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

why do i need the vet ???


----------



## Queenbee (25 May 2013)

Because that is NOT how those feet should look... And the bloody great big pink section on your five year olds hoof... A whacking great big bruise, I'm not even going to get started on the rest.... I'm not giving out any advice other than get a vet and do not wait over the weekend.  In all honesty I wish to god you were a troll and this was a prank thread but sadly and shockingly I fear you may not be.  You want someone to explain how bad those feet are... Get the vet out and he can do it because to be honest, my blood is boiling and I can't trust my words


----------



## Beausmate (25 May 2013)

When were they last trimmed?  How do they look?  Well, very overgrown, thrushy and not at all well.  Do your horses lie down a lot?

I'm with Queenbee on this, get a vet to have a look.


----------



## Zero00000 (25 May 2013)

This is why I enjoy reading this forum, Truth in all forms,

I agree that...
Those feet need seeing too, and Im not talking a farrier


----------



## devonlass (25 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Because that is NOT how those feet should look... And the bloody great big pink section on your five year olds hoof... A whacking great big bruise, I'm not even going to get started on the rest.... I'm not giving out any advice other than get a vet and do not wait over the weekend.  In all honesty I wish to god you were a troll and this was a prank thread but sadly and shockingly I fear you may not be.  You want someone to explain how bad those feet are... Get the vet out and he can do it because to be honest, my blood is boiling and I can't trust my words
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real about the bruising?? It's actually quite common and not that big a deal usually,mine have had it from time to time,suspect often goes un noticed on horses with darker coloured hooves,maybe why you're so shocked?? If not then totally confused.com at your extreme reaction

OP- first horse has some bruising,probably not anything to worry about but ask your trimmer/farrier if concerned

The other hoof not really sure about looks really weird in the first couple of pics and was a bit concerned as almost appeared had something protruding??!!,but in the last pic looks pretty ok and quite normal for a very young horse who i am guessing doesn't do much and is not self trimming etc.Think the weird look was prob just angle and debris in the foot.

Clean foot and some more pics would clear up any confusion.

Toes are long and should get them trimmed to avoid this as can have a detrimental effect in regards to alignment and strength of structures inside the hoof if not addressed.
You have said they are due a trim though so probably already aware of this issue.

Just my opinions of course based on what I can see and what I am assuming from what I can't see if that makes sense lol

Sure others will have more knowledge to impart that will be more help to you

ETA: I am not disagreeing,as that not my place to comment on what others would do,but personally i would not even consider calling a vet out over a bank holiday weekend for those feet.
Perhaps you could clean up the feet and take some decent pics to post,maybe would give people more to work with in regards to advice.


----------



## Queenbee (25 May 2013)

devonlass said:



			Are you for real about the bruising?? It's actually quite common and not that big a deal usually,mine have had it from time to time,suspect often goes un noticed on horses with darker coloured hooves,maybe why you're so shocked?? If not then totally confused.com at your extreme reaction

OP- has some bruising,shouldn't be anything to worry about but ask your trimmer/farrier if concerned.
Coronary band,hmm not sure but can sometimes look a bit uneven or rough if that's what you're meaning??

The other hoof not really sure about looks really weird in the first couple of pics and was a bit concerned as almost appeared had something protruding??!!,but in the last pic looks pretty ok and quite normal for a very young horse who i am guessing doesn't do much and is not self trimming etc.Think the weird look was prob just angle and debris in the foot.

Clean foot and some more pics would clear up any confusion.

Toes are a quite long and should get them trimmed to avoid this as can have a detrimental effect in regards to alignment and strength of structures inside the hoof if not addressed.
You have said they are due a trim though so probably already aware of this issue.

Just my opinions of course based on what I can see and what I am assuming from what I can't see if that makes sense lol

Sure others will have more knowledge to impart that will be more help to you

Click to expand...


Yes, and what causes such bruising, or put another way... what can cause such bruising?  Possibly the same thing that's causing the whacking great big protrusion from the yearlings hooves!  So yes, I am for real!  Bruising on its own, not a problem, bruising taken in context of pictures, concerns me greatly and that is an understatement!

I may be imagining things its not really my field, but aside from the very overgrown hooves and underrun heels etc this is what is screaming at me from those pics, although other more knowledgable folks would be able to say for sure...


----------



## Beausmate (25 May 2013)

I wouldn't like to speculate on whether there is something actually protruding or whether it's just false sole, but the fact that the feet on the yearling look like they do, coupled with the fact that he looks very underweight and I wonder how much time he spends lying down like that?  It's not a happy picture and I'd be rather concerned.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

horses hooves do have the tendency to bruise-they get put through alot.he has banged one foot into another recently which could have done it or maybe the length but i will phone the farrier tomorrow if they are open if not monday.and there is no need to be soo rude about it,i posted a question which is what the site is for,and my pets mean everything to me,i would never cause any harm to them and no i dont know EVERYTHING about horses but that is why i use these forums.they were last trimmed a few months ago,yeah they do lie down alot
devonlass-thanks,no he doesnt do alot,it does look like something is protruding,would that be cut away when they are trimmed?.i will post more photos tomorrow.the 1 yo i have had for about a month now and he came to me severly underwight,with lice,matted hair and overgrown feet and i am slowly taking care of everything but the weight was my main concern with him,until the last week i was only seeing them 2-3 times weekly and was working on him picking up his feet,so until a few days ago i hadnt seen them,but they will be trimmed asap.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

The younger horse has started to put on weight.


----------



## Queenbee (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			horses hooves do have the tendency to bruise-they get put through alot.he has banged one foot into another recently which could have done it or maybe the length but i will phone the farrier tomorrow if they are open if not monday.and there is no need to be soo rude about it,i posted a question which is what the site is for,and my pets mean everything to me,i would never cause any harm to them and no i dont know EVERYTHING about horses but that is why i use these forums.they were last trimmed a few months ago,yeah they do lie down alot
devonlass-thanks,no he doesnt do alot,it does look like something is protruding,would that be cut away when they are trimmed?.i will post more photos tomorrow.the 1 yo i have had for about a month now and he came to me severly underwight,with lice,matted hair and overgrown feet and i am slowly taking care of everything but the weight was my main concern with him,until the last week i was only seeing them 2-3 times weekly and was working on him picking up his feet,so until a few days ago i hadnt seen them,but they will be trimmed asap.
		
Click to expand...


Just to let you know it is your legal obligation to check on your horse once every 24hrs.  No you are quite correct, you do not know everything, none of us do... But it's alarmingly obvious from your post history you do not know anywhere near enough to own horses

Yes horses hooves bruise easily, especially white hooves but taken in context with the rest of the hoof... I'm shocked, and I reckon you need serious help from local professionals, vets, farriers and people who do know what they are on about.  You are drowning in your lack of knowledge and your horses are paying the price.

I shall try to refrain from posting... I very much doubt you will get the vet out as a matter of urgency tomorrow


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

i dont just leave them for days without being checked on..i paid the livery i was at to do what i cant when i wasnt there,now i rent my own field 5 minute walk from my house and i go up at least 6 times a day and sit for hours with them.


----------



## Beausmate (25 May 2013)

It is possible they lie down a lot because their feet are sore, but without actually seeing them, it's impossible to know for sure.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

and no i dont know what health problems are but that is why there is people that do and get paid for it,i can tell when a horse isnt right.Also the bruise isnt causing my horse any pain/lameness issues.so that is why i am not getting a VET out but the farrier will be called asap.


----------



## Moomin1 (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			i dont just leave them for days without being checked on..i paid the livery i was at to do what i cant when i wasnt there,now i rent my own field 5 minute walk from my house and i go up at least 6 times a day and sit for hours with them.
		
Click to expand...

You sound like a b***s*****r


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

what part of that post made you think that exactly.....livery yards get paid to look after your horse when you cant make it...


----------



## amandap (25 May 2013)

I think he needs a regular hoof care program aka, regular trimming and a hoof care professional that wont trim too severely and can give any advice needed on the ground. It is best not to let hooves over grow that much.


----------



## TPO (25 May 2013)

Marie you need help with having horses. You clearly have not listened or taken on board any of the advice given by very experienced people on your other thread.

Instead of taking on a yearling the time and money should have gone into resolving the issues with your first horse and learning about horse care and management.

You need to get a vet out now. Not after the farrier (&tbh no decent farrier is going to want to deal with those feet without a vet being involved) not later but now.

You need to find experienced help to train and mentor you. You simply do not know enough to keep your horses alone in a field.

You are extremely ignorant about horse keeping, health and handling based on your posts, pictures and videos. 

For your horses sake get help NOW.

Try finding any pictures on here of healthy, happy horses that look and behave like yours. You won't be able to and that should tell you everything.

I despair...


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (25 May 2013)

oh...


OP what made you leave those poor horses feet for that long? I'm going to make the assumption that you realise they are awful. I'll try not to loose my rag as from posts it seems like you don't know an awful lot about horses HOWEVER if you do not understand how terrible it is to leave your horses feet in that state, then please give them to somebody who does because that right there is a welfare issue. 

Horses have no choice but to stand on their feet all day..they can't sit down and chill out like us in a chair if their feet are sore! So, if this is painful for them, they're gonna lie down a lot.  

It's not just the hooves that you're doing damage to..the strain that must be running up that horses tendons must be unreal. Sort it OP. It's disgusting to take on an animal and then let it suffer!!!


----------



## Jools2345 (25 May 2013)

i have commented on your other thread and hope you get some more knowledgeble help for both your horses well-being and your pocket


----------



## galaxy (25 May 2013)

There is something really not right with your yearlings feet! It is not something a simple trim from a farrier will solve. Is he lame?? He needs a vet ASAP!


----------



## alainax (25 May 2013)

Is the crazy bit on the inside like foal slippers? What age do they usually go away?


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

no.none are lame


----------



## ImmyS (25 May 2013)

I would be wanting a vet and vet recommended farrier working together on those feet. I would also be inclined to get x-rays to see exactly what it going on.


----------



## TPO (25 May 2013)

They can't NOT be lame with those feet. Physically impossible for them to move soundly.

If you cared at all you'd have an equine vet at your field gate first thing Monday morning. In fact if you cared at all you'd sign those poor mites over and then learn about animals before ever attempting to own again. It doesnt sound like hamsters, cats or dogs fare any better in your household.

Your previous posts are beyond shocking. It's clear you don't take anything at all on board yet you continue to post questions. 

There are none so blind as those who will not see.

I hope something is done for those animals. Disgusting


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

They are NOT lame (i will post videos of them moving if you like) but then seeing such neglected animals would probably be soo traumatising . Honestly do you want my address,you can call the sspca all you like and we'll see what they think.yeah my horses feet are slightly overgrown but i have phoned the farrier and they are coming out on tuesday morning,i will phone the vet on monday as well.All the other posts about my animals---there was nothing more i could do for my rabbit MISTY,he was at the vets near enough every month for 6 years,yeah now i regret not putting him to sleep sooner but there was a chance he could have got better so i gave him a chance to fight it but it was obviously too much for him.DOMINO-i have been kicked to the ground by him,cantered into and more,i would never give him away because a)i could never give up on an animal b)because of his behaviour he would most likely end up in the wrong hands,i knew he had pain even after 2 or 3 vet visits but i never gave up on him and got a massage therapist out who proved it wasnt all in my head,he has been turned away for 6 months.PHOENIX-he came to me with every bone showing,lice,matted hair,overgrown feet and a cold (which i posted asking if it could be strangles) the cats are perfectly happy and healthy-i dont know what would give you the impression they arent.My 7 yo cat sparky has only ever had abscesses from fighting and my 2 yo tilly has had cystitis (im guessing stress from my 6 yo nephew staying for a while) and i thought she may have had a broken leg but it was scratches on her hind leg and maybe an abscess from fighting with another cat.and the hamster-1 yo GIZMO-i took from my sister who wasnt caring for him,he was kept in the tinyest cage you can probably get,and basically no human contact for the full year,he had only had 1 tooth (her husband has pulled every tooth out of a ferret he had with pliers,so dont know if that is what has happened to the other teeth) and obviously not eating right because of it because he was underweight,1 eye closed over most of the time (so had to get eyedrops for him).My 4 yo dog ROXY has only ever been obviously to get dressesd and to have staples in her leg because she cut it on glass OUTSIDE and a false pregnancy.and the puppy willow i bought and later found out she had a bad infestation of worms and fleas which have all been treated and recently had to have an x-ray because she had and still has a bad limp from my nephew accidently standing on her.Dominos hooves are not too long but phoenixs feet i would say they are really bad but as i said i have only started to be able to really lift his feet.


----------



## amandap (25 May 2013)

alainax said:



			Is the crazy bit on the inside like foal slippers? What age do they usually go away?






Click to expand...

I believe they usually wear away/fall off in a few hours. Here's a pic for comparison. http://laughingorcaranch.blogspot.ie/2009/06/feathery-foal-feet.html

Tbh mariebx19, I don't think I'm seeing what others are and I don't think we can say what is going on from the photos. The sole (and frog) may well just be over grown and trying to shed in sheets/layers. I just see over grown hooves mainly and think a hoof care professional eye in the flesh is needed along with a trim and/or time on an abrasive surface providing the horse is comfortable.

In my understanding youngsters hooves need regular trimming if on grass as they probably wont get enough wear to keep them in check. Keeping youngsters hooves in good condition is important as they are growing and hooves and bones in legs etc.are still developing.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

thanks,yeah they are getting trimmed on tuesday,i will be getting the vet out on monday too if they are open just to have a look at them both anyway.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			thanks,yeah they are getting trimmed on tuesday,i will be getting the vet out on monday too if they are open just to have a look at them both anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Let us now how it goes.


----------



## TPO (25 May 2013)

They are already in the "wrong hand's" as you put it. You do not know how to look after them properly as is brutally clear. The horses need help and yes an address for the field would make things easier.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

well i am just going up to the field and will take and post more pics and i will pm my address and the field address and that way all my animals can be checked on.


----------



## Jools2345 (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			yeah they are getting trimmed on tuesday,i will be getting the vet out on monday too if they are open just to have a look at them both anyway.
		
Click to expand...

great news, everyone needs the advice of others with more experience at times and there is no shame in asking, it is much easier for people to help if they can see and experience things in the flesh though. do you have any people with plenty of experience around who's opinion you can call on when you need it, or just to help you out on a regular basis. you do sound like you lack knowledge but we all have to start somewhere and listen to others in order to gain it.

good luck


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

thanks,well the lady i rent the field from is the owner of a riding school just a few minutes away and works with the horse welfare or something.I asked her about feeding and she has told me that all the grass the have will be enough.That is were i first went for livery when i first got domino and she checked him over for me.


----------



## Jools2345 (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			thanks,well the lady i rent the field from is the owner of a riding school just a few minutes away and works with the horse welfare or something.I asked her about feeding and she has told me that all the grass the have will be enough.That is were i first went for livery when i first got domino and she checked him over for me.
		
Click to expand...

its good that you have that help and don't be shy to ask-if you feel you are constantly asking then say

 'i feel i am always asking for your advice or help so thought i could offer to .......... for you in return'

maybe you could poo pick or groom or clean tack for her, never underestimate the value of an experienced person willing to help, but dont take advantage  of it by not offering favours in return.

sounds like things are moving in the right direction


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

i know,she is really nice and i would offer some help in return.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (25 May 2013)

When I looked at the yearlings picture, I actually thought I saw the pedal bone protruding... I don't see any sole, unless that's what I thought was the pedal bone..
I'll cut you some slack, you've only had the youngster a month, but, you should have had the vet to him the day you took him on.  I have to admit, i'm shocked.
It's almost as if, there was a problem with his feet at birth, hence why they look like they do now? This could be a developmental issue that should have been dealt with by his breeder. Shoot me down if i'm wrong.


----------



## wellsat (25 May 2013)

The woman who owns the riding school is wrong about feed. I'm afraid I'm going to agree that your ponies need a vet asap but in the long run you'll want to look at giving them a balanced diet with appropriate vitamins and minerals.


----------



## amandaco2 (25 May 2013)

are they trotting sound?
they look very long and if they lie down alot plus they are being 'fed up' due to being underweight id be very worried they have laminitis.
in any case the hooves look very long and distorted.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

they are sound and definately DO NOT have laminitis,they were underweight (phoenix when i got him and domino went all winter with little grazing) but they are QUICKLY putting on weight and getting vitamin and mineral licks so i need to put up a paddock NOT feed more,the lady is VERY knowledgable about horses,she has seen them in person and seen domino the first day we got him so knows what she is talking about,thank you.


----------



## ImmyS (25 May 2013)

Horses don't have to be fat to get laminitis.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

i didnt say they had to be


----------



## ImmyS (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			DO NOT have laminitis,they were underweight (phoenix when i got him and domino went all winter with little grazing)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry just sounds like here you are saying they do not have laminitis because they have been underweight. Misinterpretation perhaps. I would be seriously concerned about them lying down a lot though, does point to soreness in the hooves for whatever reason, it may be. Low grade laminitis being a possibility.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (25 May 2013)

Laminitis isn't just weight related, there are different forms.. stress, toxic, weight and diet are to name just a few.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laminitis


----------



## HaffiesRock (25 May 2013)

Did you get any more pictures or videos OP?


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

i wont do it in order cause there is too many photos but these are of their feet,and to show the weight they have put on.

DOMINOS FEET






















THEM BOTH WALKING


----------



## Queenbee (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			they are sound and definately DO NOT have laminitis,they were underweight (phoenix when i got him and domino went all winter with little grazing) but they are QUICKLY putting on weight and getting vitamin and mineral licks so i need to put up a paddock NOT feed more,the lady is VERY knowledgable about horses,she has seen them in person and seen domino the first day we got him so knows what she is talking about,thank you.
		
Click to expand...


Malnourished underweight horses are actually a high laminitis risk, made even worse by suddenly feeding them calories (ie to quickly put weight on) when they have not been receiving them previously.  Sorry, op, I know I said I would try to resist, but had to mention this.  I sincerely hope you recieve a welfare visit, not even to take these horses off you, but to educate you and support you... To say you haven't got a clue is the biggest understatement of this year.

I mean no offence, I'm simply saying it as it is, I felt sick seeing those pics and worse still your ignorant responses full of denial


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

PHOENIX WAS JUST CONSTANTLY MOVING AND NEARLY FALLING OVER WHEN I LIFTED HIS FEET SO COULDNT GET ANY BELOW BUT WILL GET SOME TOMORROW.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

I KNOW,THAT IS WHY I AM BUILDING A PADDOCK BECAUSE DOMINO WASNT GETTING ALOT BEFORE.


----------



## wellsat (25 May 2013)

You posted asking for opinions and now you're getting defensive because people are giving them. Someone telling you that all your horses need to eat is a field of grass shows that they are not very knowledgeable at all. Sadly being experienced and being knowledgeable is not  always the same thing. I'm not saying feed more, I'm saying your feeding plan needs more thought,  preferably with the help of a vet or nutrionist. 

Whether you listen to what people are saying or not about the rest of it please call the vet.


----------



## ImmyS (25 May 2013)

The angles on those hooves look quite severe, going to take a while to correct them, when you say sound.. Are they sound on hard ground, like concrete on small circles? Not the yearling as this wouldn't be a suitable practice for him but the 5 year old? I would be interested to see.


----------



## slumdog (25 May 2013)

How old are you?


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

OPINIONS I DONT MIND BUT TO CRITISICE AND BRING THE OTHER ANIMALS INTO THE CONVERSION IS COMPLETLY OUT OF ORDER,((It doesnt sound like hamsters, cats or dogs fare any better in your household)).
my cats have been to vets from injurys from fighting with cats outside and 1 for cystitis.my dog has been for staples on a cut and false pregnany.my puppy for worms and fleas and the hamster would probably be dead by now if i hadnt took it from my sister so i dont see why you felt the need to briing them into it ?????

((Your previous posts are beyond shocking)). 
what posts would you say are SHOCKING exactly ????

((I hope something is done for those animals. Disgusting))
a bit of an OVER REACTION,my animals are loved and yes their feet have got slightly overgrown,mainly phoenix who i have been working on lifting his feet and have only seen underneath this week.and as i have already posted the farrier has been called and the vet will be after the weekend.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

i am 22 and the lady-the owner of the riding school has 40-50 years experiance and is the only person out of everyone giving 'advice' that knows and has seen them personally.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			((I hope something is done for those animals. Disgusting))
a bit of an OVER REACTION,my animals are loved and yes their feet have got *slightly overgrown*,mainly phoenix who i have been working on lifting his feet and have only seen underneath this week.and as i have already posted the farrier has been called and the vet will be after the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

 ... slightly over grown?  They're in your care and you are letting them suffer. Yes, that is disgusting.


----------



## slumdog (25 May 2013)

Oh I thought you were younger than that. 

You weren't asking for advice, you were asking for opinions, just because you don't like them doesn't make them wrong.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

i dont care about the opinions on the horses feet,because as i said i know they do need a trim,that is all im asking about,but i would like to know what posts about my other animals makes you think they are not cared for ????


----------



## slumdog (25 May 2013)

I've not mentioned your other animals. I just asked how old you were, from your posts I would have guessed at 14-15.


----------



## tessybear (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			i* dont care about the opinions on the horses feet,*because as i said i know they do need a trim,that is all im asking about,but i would like to know what posts about my other animals makes you think they are not cared for ????
		
Click to expand...

read the title of this post

-smacks head on wall repeatedly-


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

i didnt say you did.and yeah i know 'i have no knowledge'  obviously the reason you thought i was younger?


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			and yeah i know 'i have no knowledge'
		
Click to expand...

so why take the ponies on in the first place?


----------



## slumdog (25 May 2013)

No, because you sound like a stroppy teenager.


----------



## tessybear (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			i didnt say you did.and yeah i know 'i have no knowledge'  obviously the reason you thought i was younger?
		
Click to expand...

That and your childish responses.


----------



## Queenbee (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			i dont care about the opinions on the horses feet,because as i said i know they do need a trim,that is all im asking about,but i would like to know what posts about my other animals makes you think they are not cared for ????
		
Click to expand...


Then why ask "how do my horses hooves look"

 I hope there is some real help and intervention soon.  When you got the youngster you should have had him sedated and had his hooves seen to... But clearly to say you are way out of your depth even with the other lady to advise is a huge understatement


----------



## erwina (25 May 2013)

I think we should try give the op benefit of the doubt until farrier or vet see the animals, as we all know pics can be deceiving.


----------



## TPO (25 May 2013)

All of them are shocking as they continually highlight that you have no knowledge about equines or how to care for them.

Love, oh yes, that fixes everything and completely makes up for your ignorant and arrogant approach to horse ownership...

Completely agree with Queenbee.

For goodness sake at the very least get a book from the library as some form of starting point.

I never get involved in threads of this nature but this is frankly ridiculous. How you cannot see what is so blatant is beyond me.

YOU posted asking how their feet were looking ( answer: terrible) and have previously posted asking advice on handling, riding, lice, flies, field suitably and feeding. Yet now you are an expert; they don't have lami and are only slightly overgrown. The grass and a lick will meet all your horses requirements despite you not knowing what an equine requires.

How can you not see this OP?? Where have you seen horses in the same condition as yours? Look in picture gallery on here; no healthy horse had feet like yours.

I give up, as you've already demonstrated you do what you wasnt regardless of the advice you ask for. I just seriously hope that you are paid a visit and FINALLY take heed.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

(((i dont care about the opinions on the horses feet)))

I MEAN YOU CAN SAY ALL YOU WANT...I DONT CARE HOW RUDE OR HOW BAD THEY OPINIONS ARE,THAT IS WHAT I MEANT (OBVIOUSLY WORDED WRONG)  BUT DONT BRING MY OTHER ANIMALS INTO IT.

TuscanBunnyGirl-I KNOW ABOUT KEEPING HORSES AND EVERYDAY THINGS YOU SHOULD KNOW BUT NO I DONT KNOW HEALTH PROBLEMS BUT THAT IS WHY THERE ARE VETS AND THINGS THAT DO,I CAN TELL WHEN THE VET IS NEEDED THAT IS ABOUT IT BUT IN THIS CASE ALL THEY NEED IS A GOOD TRIM.

slumdog-OBVIOUSLY I AM GOING TO GET DEFENSIVE 

tessybear-THERE IS A REASON I ACT QUITE CHILDISH BUT I AM NOT GOING TO GO INTO THAT...

Queenbee-BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT OVERLY LONG (THE LAST LIVERY YARD I WAS AT HAD LOTS OF YOUNG HORSES WITH HOOVES CURLING UP) AND I WANTED TO WORK WITH HIM ON IT,NOW HE IS BETTER AND THE FARRIER HAS BEEN PHONED


----------



## TPO (25 May 2013)

I mentioned your other animals as you've posted asking care questions about then frequently. Therefore implying that you do not have any/ very little animal care knowledge.

Stop collecting animals and take some time to learn first.

Animals are far too easy got...


----------



## Queenbee (25 May 2013)

TPO said:



			I give up, as you've already demonstrated you do what you wasnt regardless of the advice you ask for. I just seriously hope that you are paid a visit and FINALLY take heed.
		
Click to expand...


This^^^


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			TuscanBunnyGirl-I KNOW ABOUT KEEPING HORSES AND EVERYDAY THINGS YOU SHOULD KNOW BUT NO I DONT KNOW HEALTH PROBLEMS BUT THAT IS WHY THERE ARE VETS AND THINGS THAT DO,I CAN TELL WHEN THE VET IS NEEDED THAT IS ABOUT IT BUT IN THIS CASE ALL THEY NEED IS A GOOD TRIM.

Queenbee-BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT OVERLY LONG (THE LAST LIVERY YARD I WAS AT HAD LOTS OF YOUNG HORSES WITH HOOVES CURLING UP) AND I WANTED TO WORK WITH HIM ON IT,NOW HE IS BETTER AND THE FARRIER HAS BEEN PHONED
		
Click to expand...

Good lord. I wish this was a troll..
I hope you don't think the farrier will come, cut them back and it's all fine and dandy. Hooves that have become a welfare case like those can take months to get back to 'normal'. 

Do you think it's okay to leave young horses with their feet curled up just because other people are doing it?!?!?!?! Would you jump off a cliff just because someone else did it?!?!?! No? Didn't think so. So how can you dare to have the ordasity to condone what you're putting these poor ponies through because someone else has done it!!!!!  I saw someone pull there horse up because it didn't do a flying change in the correct place and boot it constantly with spurs..think I'm gonna do that to mine? I think not. 

Do you understand what long term damage is done by this kind of neglect..and yes that is EXACTLY what this is, neglect. Sickening OP. 

I understand that you can't do anymore about it right now that you already have done but do not sit back and think this is a small matter because you've allowed these ponies to suffer through your ignorance and now the issue has been highlighted...take some god damn responsibility and realise how bad the situation is!!!!!!!  

'No hoof, No horse' ...remember that one.


----------



## Queenbee (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			(((i dont care about the opinions on the horses feet)))

I MEAN YOU CAN SAY ALL YOU WANT...I DONT CARE HOW RUDE OR HOW BAD THEY OPINIONS ARE,THAT IS WHAT I MEANT (OBVIOUSLY WORDED WRONG)  BUT DONT BRING MY OTHER ANIMALS INTO IT.

TuscanBunnyGirl-I KNOW ABOUT KEEPING HORSES AND EVERYDAY THINGS YOU SHOULD KNOW BUT NO I DONT KNOW HEALTH PROBLEMS BUT THAT IS WHY THERE ARE VETS AND THINGS THAT DO,I CAN TELL WHEN THE VET IS NEEDED THAT IS ABOUT IT BUT IN THIS CASE ALL THEY NEED IS A GOOD TRIM.

slumdog-OBVIOUSLY I AM GOING TO GET DEFENSIVE 

tessybear-THERE IS A REASON I ACT QUITE CHILDISH BUT I AM NOT GOING TO GO INTO THAT...

Queenbee-BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT OVERLY LONG (THE LAST LIVERY YARD I WAS AT HAD LOTS OF YOUNG HORSES WITH HOOVES CURLING UP) AND I WANTED TO WORK WITH HIM ON IT,NOW HE IS BETTER AND THE FARRIER HAS BEEN PHONED
		
Click to expand...

Ok, bottom line... If that is what vets are for, you know like diagnosis of health problems and things... Why post on here asking us to diagnose if your horse has strangles...  If you go to your vet for such things surely such an idiotic post would not have been necessary...


Wait a sec while I put my caps lock on YES THEY ARE OVERLY LONG!!!!!!!

Weak hooves curl and break, stronger hooves don't curl and break, they cause even more damage because they affect and distort the limbs even more because of the angle of growth.

Finally, my gasket has blown... You invited people to contact the SSPCA, well I did, this morning and they agree with my concerns...they are investigating and  I am sure they will support you to get the right care administered to your horses because you are clearly failing in my opinion, but now its there opinion that count.


----------



## tessybear (25 May 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			Good lord. I wish this was a troll..
I hope you don't think the farrier will come, cut them back and it's all fine and dandy. Hooves that have become a welfare case like those can take months to get back to 'normal'. 

Do you think it's okay to leave young horses with their feet curled up just because other people are doing it?!?!?!?! Would you jump off a cliff just because someone else did it?!?!?! No? Didn't think so. So how can you dare to have the ordasity to condone what you're putting these poor ponies through because someone else has done it!!!!!  I saw someone pull there horse up because it didn't do a flying change in the correct place and boot it constantly with spurs..think I'm gonna do that to mine? I think not. 

Do you understand what long term damage is done by this kind of neglect..and yes that is EXACTLY what this is, neglect. Sickening OP. 

I understand that you can't do anymore about it right now that you already have done but do not sit back and think this is a small matter because you've allowed these ponies to suffer through your ignorance and now the issue has been highlighted...take some god damn responsibility and realise how bad the situation is!!!!!!!  

'No hoof, No horse' ...remember that one.
		
Click to expand...

^^ this although you may aswell be talking to a bloody wall lovely


----------



## Queenbee (25 May 2013)

Couldn't bite my tongue any longer guys.


----------



## Purple18 (25 May 2013)

This thread is stupid.... 


everyone one has advised you on your horses mariebx19

what more do you want ? 

if you want people to say your horses feet are fine and you don't need a vet then it won't happen everyobe would be lieing if they said that 

 you seriously can't think those horses look okay ? 


take the advice  call a vet  asap


----------



## be positive (25 May 2013)

Queenbee-BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT OVERLY LONG (THE LAST LIVERY YARD I WAS AT HAD LOTS OF YOUNG HORSES WITH HOOVES CURLING UP) AND I WANTED TO WORK WITH HIM ON IT,NOW HE IS BETTER AND THE FARRIER HAS BEEN PHONED[/QUOTE]

Just because other youngsters have their feet neglected is no excuse, it says a lot about the livery yard if that is acceptable standards of care. 

If he is hard to get his feet up, the vet can sedate him or give you sedative so the farrier can do his job properly, if you have no stable or anywhere enclosed to handle him sedation may be the most safe and sensible option.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

I DIDNT SAY I WAS AN EXPERT.I AM FAR FROM IT.I DIDNT SAY LOVE FIXES EVERYTHING BUT THEY ARE HAPPY ANIMALS AND ARE LOVED UNCONDITIONALY AND I OWE ALOT TO THEM..THIS IS REALLY EMBARRISING TO SAY BUT IF IT WASNT FOR THEM I WOULDNT BE HERE(AND YES I KNOW THAT SOUNDS CHILDISH BUT THERE IS ALSO A REASON FOR THAT BEHAVIOUR) THAT IS WHY I WOULD NEVER JUST GIVE THEM AWAY OR GIVE UP ON THEM NO MATTER HOW MUCH WE GO THROUGH,BECAUSE THEY HAVE GIVEN ME SO MUCH.I WOULD NEVER LEAVE ANY OF MY PETS IN PAIN AND THE HORSES CLEARLY ARENT BUT MONEY IS SOMETIMES AN ISSUE AT THE MOMENT BUT EVERYTHING DOES EVENTUALLY GET DONE.HANDLING HORSES,I DO KNOW HOW TO HANDLE BUT LIKE OTHERS OPINIONS AND THE LEADING CAN BE QUITE SCARY FOR ME (I DIDNT KNOW HE HAD THIS OR ANY OTHER PROBLEM WHEN I BOUGHT HIM,SO I ASKED WHAT THE BEST PRODUCT TO USE FOR FLIES AND LICE DOESNT MEAN I DONT KNOW ANYTHING OR THAT MY ANIMALS ARE AT RISK WITH ME .......FEEDING I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT IS WHY I PAY LIVERY WHICH INCLUDES FEED AND THEM FEEDING THEM.


----------



## tessybear (25 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Couldn't bite my tongue any longer guys. 

Click to expand...

It needed to be said !!


----------



## TPO (25 May 2013)

Ditto Queenbee, I called them this morning too & they've since linked the calls. I hope the horses get the care and help that they need.


----------



## Purple18 (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			I DIDNT SAY I WAS AN EXPERT.I AM FAR FROM IT.I DIDNT SAY LOVE FIXES EVERYTHING BUT THEY ARE HAPPY ANIMALS AND ARE LOVED UNCONDITIONALY AND I OWE ALOT TO THEM..THIS IS REALLY EMBARRISING TO SAY BUT IF IT WASNT FOR THEM I WOULDNT BE HERE(AND YES I KNOW THAT SOUNDS CHILDISH BUT THERE IS ALSO A REASON FOR THAT BEHAVIOUR) THAT IS WHY I WOULD NEVER JUST GIVE THEM AWAY OR GIVE UP ON THEM NO MATTER HOW MUCH WE GO THROUGH,BECAUSE THEY HAVE GIVEN ME SO MUCH.I WOULD NEVER LEAVE ANY OF MY PETS IN PAIN AND THE HORSES CLEARLY ARENT BUT MONEY IS SOMETIMES AN ISSUE AT THE MOMENT BUT EVERYTHING DOES EVENTUALLY GET DONE.HANDLING HORSES,I DO KNOW HOW TO HANDLE BUT LIKE OTHERS OPINIONS AND THE LEADING CAN BE QUITE SCARY FOR ME (I DIDNT KNOW HE HAD THIS OR ANY OTHER PROBLEM WHEN I BOUGHT HIM,SO I ASKED WHAT THE BEST PRODUCT TO USE FOR FLIES AND LICE DOESNT MEAN I DONT KNOW ANYTHING OR THAT MY ANIMALS ARE AT RISK WITH ME .......FEEDING I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT IS WHY I PAY LIVERY WHICH INCLUDES FEED AND THEM FEEDING THEM.
		
Click to expand...

the caps lock is really starting to p*** me off now.... 

your horses need help if your so sure your right. get a vet and if your right the vet will say they are as good as you say they are. your making yourself look like a fool now. all i see in your posts is you trying to explain why  you do have knowledge  you are you trying to convince us or yourself ?


----------



## TPO (25 May 2013)

OP, when you didn't have knowledge or money for one then getting a (unhandled) yearling really wasnt a good idea. If what you are saying is correct, and not just your perception, then you are not receiving the correct advice from the lady you mentioned either. Nor, it seems, are you able to learn by example when others around you keep their horses in a neglectful way.

If you're not in a situation to have the knowledge or money to care for them then it's not "giving up" to have them in a home that can meet their needs. You can still be involved with horses and learn as you go.

OP your horses need help and everything posted is out of genuine concern for your horses.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (25 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



*THEY ARE HAPPY ANIMALS AND ARE LOVED UNCONDITIONALY AND I OWE ALOT TO THEM*
*THEY HAVE GIVEN ME SO MUCH*
*NEVER LEAVE ANY OF MY PETS IN PAIN* 
* MONEY IS SOMETIMES AN ISSUE AT THE MOMENT* 
*LEADING CAN BE QUITE SCARY FOR ME*
*ANIMALS ARE AT RISK WITH ME* .......*FEEDING I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT *

Click to expand...

You owe a lot to them? Enough not to let them suffer? I wish horses could scream when they were in pain etc because there'd be a lot less suffering but I guess because they can't physically tell us...maybe it's easy for you to just ignore and pretend it's not happening?

They've given you so much and you can't offer them a basic home without pain? Imagine someone pulling down your ligaments and tendons whenever you walk and your soles being in agony..

You took on a yearling when you find leading scary?!.. 

Yes your animals are at risk with you 

I wouldn't even take on tropical fish for ages because I felt I didn't know enough about feeding...

If money is such an issue that you can't have your horses looked after correctly..well..i don't even know what to say 

Please OP, just give them to someone who knows what they're on about..surely you can do that for your horses sake?


----------



## Queenbee (25 May 2013)

And op, before you get defensive... I'm not even saying you don't deserve horses, or that they should be taken out of your care, I'm simply saying you need appropriate help and support as like it or not your horses are suffering, and just looking at the youngster that growth angle will be causing deformities to his growth.  I hope you and your horse get the appropriate support and guidance, but in all good conscience and for the first time ever, I simply couldn't sit back and not take some action.


----------



## noodle_ (25 May 2013)

i wont repeat what has been said here (much)! but the feet are shocking but not half as shocking as your attitude OP....

ignorance is no excuse with animals.  If you"wouldnt be here without them"....help them out this time.........get the vet out - a DECENT farrier and help THEM


----------



## galaxy (25 May 2013)

OP, I don't like getting involved in these threads but want to point out in case it's not been clear enough, but the problem with your yearlings feet is not that they are a bit overgrown.  The underside of a horses feet should NOT look like that!!!  It is not a case of a farrier coming out a paring a bit of foot away, and any decent farrier would not touch those feet without a vet seeing them first and possibly doing x rays to see what is going on inside as the protusion in the foot is worrying.

You have said the lady who helps you runs the yard that you used to keep the horses at?  the same yard where there are horses with curling feet?  The authorities should be visiting that yard too as that is cruelty and this is not a lady you should be turning to for advise.

Please also do something about your fencing.  Internal electric tape if you have to.  But plain wire is incredibly dangerous.


----------



## Purple18 (25 May 2013)

if they have helped you 

help them back they need you to call a vet


----------



## Champion1969 (25 May 2013)

This thread has made me feel sick, im shocked


----------



## SadKen (25 May 2013)

I've got to admit I did feel a bit ill at the photos. As someone else said, it's possible that we're not seeing the feet properly because of the angle of the shot. Also I'm not sure whether anyone has told the OP simply why we think a vet is needed. OP the white bit protruding from the hoof on your first set of pics looks like the pedal bone coming through the sole of the hoof, which is what happens with laminitis. It's very painful for the horse. You'd need to get a vet out to sort out some pain relief at the very least as a trim won't fix this. A vet can also help with feeding suggestions and rehab of the hooves. Your heart is in the right place but these boys need to see a professional; you'll be doing the best thing an owner can do by calling one in. Heck, I don't know much at all, but I know a vet who does! Good luck.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

TPO said:



			I mentioned your other animals as you've posted asking care questions about then frequently. Therefore implying that you do not have any/ very little animal care knowledge.

Stop collecting animals and take some time to learn first.

Animals are far too easy got...
		
Click to expand...

The only questions i have asked about the other animals is 'what to do with rabbits ashes' only because it was soo hard on me  and i thought keeping them would have been too hard and spreading his ashes was kind of like 'freeing' him in some weird way...but i decided to keep them with me forever.
'HAS MY CAT BROKEN HER LEG'my 2 yo cat tilly was badly limping when she came in one night but it was only cuts and possibly an abscess from fighting..the vet said she felt heat which is why im not sure if there was an abscess or not.
'IS THIS THE FIRST SIGNS OF AGGRESSION'i bought a border collie pup who would chase and bite your feet and wanted opinions on wether it was aggressive or playful but she doesny do it anymore.
'WILL SHE EVER BE OK WITH PUP'my 4 yo dog was terrified from the pup at first...but then again she is scared of flies,spiders,planes etc...she is fine now and always playing.
'EXERCISE OR NOT'my pup got her leg stood on by my 6 yo nephew and was wimpering and badly limping so had to have an x-ray,turns out she had a really bad sprain,couldnt even get painkillers because the vet couldnt find some for her because she was so young.i didnt know wether she should be rested or exercised to heal it..she still limps occasionly but it doesnt bother her,she still jumps about everywhere
HAMSTER QUESTION'i wasnt sure what i could feed a hamster with one tooth and my sister who i took him from said he has a hunchback but the vet said he hasnt.

i have never injured my pets,never left them in pain so from these questions i dont know how anybody would get the idea from that they are not cared for or in the wrong hands or whatever 

and yes they are FAR  to easy to get


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (25 May 2013)

SadKen said:



			I've got to admit I did feel a bit ill at the photos. As someone else said, it's possible that we're not seeing the feet properly because of the angle of the shot. Also I'm not sure whether anyone has told the OP simply why we think a vet is needed. OP the white bit protruding from the hoof on your first set of pics looks like the pedal bone coming through the sole of the hoof, which is what happens with laminitis. It's very painful for the horse. You'd need to get a vet out to sort out some pain relief at the very least as a trim won't fix this. A vet can also help with feeding suggestions and rehab of the hooves. Your heart is in the right place but these boys need to see a professional; you'll be doing the best thing an owner can do by calling one in. Heck, I don't know much at all, but I know a vet who does! Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh with you, that is what I first thought, and I found myself going into denial.. I seriously hope it isn't otherwise he has foundered  I'm surprized in this case, that the Yearling is able to walk as well as he is? I was always told LAMINITIS should be treated like a colic case, get the vet out FAST!


----------



## Tiffany (25 May 2013)

Marie, I'm not an expert on feet although the photos of your 1yos feet would worry me. I know your livery owner checks them but does she pick their feet up? I would want them looked at as a matter of urgency and if money is an issue I'm sure you'd be able to sort out payment terms out with your vet.

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (25 May 2013)

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums/what-is-laminitis-founder-how-to-treat-26089.html


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

Do you think it's okay to leave young horses with their feet curled up just because other people are doing it?!  So how can you dare to have the ordasity to condone what you're putting these poor ponies through because someone else has done it!!!!! . 

take some god damn responsibility and realise how bad the situation is!!!!!!!  

i didnt say it was ok I WOULD NEVER HAVE LEFT THEM TO GET INTO THAT STATE and i do take responsibility that is why in the very first post i wrote 'i know they are overgrown but will be trimmed this month..


----------



## TPO (25 May 2013)

i have never injured my pets,never left them in pain so from these questions i dont know how anybody would get the idea from that they are not cared for or in the wrong hands or whatever

and yes they are FAR to easy to get

LOOK AT YOUR HORSES

 < head -bang-wall>


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

Why post on here asking us to diagnose if your horse has strangles...  If you go to your vet for such things surely such an idiotic post would not have been necessary...

because i wasnt sure if it was a cold or strangles..they are quite similar

Finally, my gasket has blown... You invited people to contact the SSPCA, well I did, this morning and they agree with my concerns...they are investigating and  I am sure they will support you to get the right care administered to your horses because you are clearly failing in my opinion, but now its there opinion that count.[/QUOTE]

oh yeah i said i would give an adress didnt i .....well tomorrow i will speak to my sister,to see if she would be willing to give it as well,or we can phone them ourself annonomously and take pics of them with our animals to prove they came,because i dont want to give the adress out and they go missing 'because they are so neglected'


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Couldn't bite my tongue any longer guys. 

Click to expand...

nobodys asking you to hold back,just say what you feel


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

Purple18 said:



			This thread is stupid.... 


everyone one has advised you on your horses mariebx19

i know they have and i have took it all in but the criticism i wont put up with-THERE IS NOTHING THAT CAN BE DONE TONIGHT..THE FARRIER HAS BEEN ARRANGED AND VET WILL BE PHONED AFTER THE WEEKEND

if you want people to say your horses feet are fine and you don't need a vet then it won't happen everyobe would be lieing if they said that

i know myself they need trimmed i didnt say they were perfect...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TPO (25 May 2013)

You have let them get into a state. Your horses feet are a state. A trim by a farrier will not fix them. A good farrier will NOT touch those feet without a vets involvement. You need a vet. You need help urgently. Your horses need care from someone who knows about horses.

What are your parents/guardians saying about this? Can you show them this thread?


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

Purple18 said:



			the caps lock is really starting to p*** me off now.... 
so im use caps lock...only because i am typing so much and cant be bothered turning it off it is only typing,trust me i dont mean anything by using caps..
your horses need help if your so sure your right. get a vet and if your right the vet will say they are as good as you say they are. your making yourself look like a fool now. all i see in your posts is you trying to explain why  you do have knowledge  you are you trying to convince us or yourself ?
		
Click to expand...

ok,although im not saying i do have loads of knowledge about horses health conditions and i have also said they are going to be seen to and they arent great,so ok


----------



## Queenbee (25 May 2013)

I am going to make a bit of a bold statement... 

1 op seems to be incredibly defensive and unwilling to take criticism, suggestions, opinions or tips well, op is also of the view that there is nothing wrong with the horses and they are receiving the best possible care.

2 op has already hinted at the fact that she has other personal issues "I wouldn't be here if it were not for them"

3. The welfare office (well sspca) already have photos, location, photos of location and an officer investigating. I'm bold enough to stand up and say I did this, and op I truly hope that it is not as bad as the pics suggest, hopefully this will be the outcome I hear when they update me later this week.

I suspect that for anyone to bother commenting or getting drawn into further discourse with op is pointless.


----------



## TPO (25 May 2013)

The smug little smiley faces after you joke about your neglected horses are not doing you any favours.

The pictures you posted are of neglected horses.


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			You owe a lot to them? Enough not to let them suffer? I wish horses could scream when they were in pain etc because there'd be a lot less suffering but I guess because they can't physically tell us...maybe it's easy for you to just ignore and pretend it's not happening?
yeah it would be ALOT easier,they are not suffering,yes there feet need trimmed i know that and i am not ignoring or pretending it isnt happening.

You took on a yearling when you find leading scary?!.. 
the yearling is great to lead and is already halter broken

Yes your animals are at risk with you 
no ,they really arent

Please OP, just give them to someone who knows what they're on about..surely you can do that for your horses sake? [/QUOTE
sorry but i would never give an animal away i know it is soo easy for some but i brought him to me,they have gotten attached so i am nt going to just give them away.i will get help with them
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

You have said the lady who helps you runs the yard that you used to keep the horses at?  the same yard where there are horses with curling feet?  The authorities should be visiting that yard too as that is cruelty and this is not a lady you should be turning to for adviseit isnt the same lady


----------



## mariebx19 (25 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			I am going to make a bit of a bold statement... 

1 op seems to be incredibly defensive and unwilling to take criticism, suggestions, opinions or tips well, op is also of the view that there is nothing wrong with the horses and they are receiving the best possible care.

i am willing to take suggestions/opinions/tips but not about my other pets i have been saying from the very 1st post that they arent good 'why else would i have posted these pics' and there is nothing more i can do until the vet and farrier come out.

2 op has already hinted at the fact that she has other personal issues "I wouldn't be here if it were not for them"

3. The welfare office (well sspca) already have photos, location, photos of location and an officer investigating. I'm bold enough to stand up and say I did this, and op I truly hope that it is not as bad as the pics suggest, hopefully this will be the outcome I hear when they update me later this week.
i will give you an adress tomorrow probably as long as you get back to me about what time  they will be there because my horses are wary of other people and i would like to be there.and i will update you all myself anyway.

I suspect that for anyone to bother commenting or getting drawn into further discourse with op is pointless.
		
Click to expand...

yeah it is because i have already listened to it all and i have said something is being done


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (26 May 2013)

What's his history? Do you know who bred him? His parentage? Could this actually be the result of inbreeding? 
MarieBx19 -  the 'hair' mixed in with what should be the sole of his foot.. developmental issue - NOT YOUR FAULT - nature can be so cruel some times, it maybe just his foot never grew a proper sole, and what you see is the aftermath. What you can do for him though, is manage this problem and give him the life he so much deserves. 
You need to take these pictures and email them to your vet asap, or we'll just keep guessing.
Need I remind you.. the saying goes "No foot, no horse"


----------



## PapaFrita (26 May 2013)

OP.... The feet do not look good. However, they are not very good photos so I, personally, can not make further comment other than to agree that you should get a vet to look at your horses and give a full and proper appraisal. It is the responsible thing to do and MUCH more reliable than asking on a forum.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

well i know the person who bought him as a young foal (not personally) but i think he knows the breeder.All i know is his dam was a 14.3hh piebald heavy cob and his sire was a 15hh blagdon heavy cob.he was born around april /may 2012,and he was late being taken off the mare.after christmas.i know,the farrier has been arranged and the vet will be called on monday because in the pics it does look like his pedal bone is protruding but could it be laminitis if he never stands like he is laminitic ???


----------



## MasterBenedict (26 May 2013)

OP - I am to going to voice my opinions on these photos as I totally agree with all the other posters on here and at the risk of sounding like a a broken record....

BUT - here I have tried to explain why everyone is so concerned in case you don't understand. Yes, the feet are horribly overgrown and mis-shaped but the most worrying thing I have tried to explain below -







Orange square - I really hope that this is some sort of plant matter but looks like it could be some sort of growth on the sole of the foot - often seen in new born foals but disappears very quickly. Shouldn't be there.

Green circle - could possibly be the way the sole has grown but worried this could be the actual foot (pedal) bone coming down through the sole of the hoof, like this -













As you have already admitted that you are not the most knowledgeable horse person PLEASE get help from a professional, namely a VET ASAP!!!

If money doesn't allow, please think about why you have these horses. They need more care and attention and knowledge than what you have at this point. The only one upset at them going would be you - horses don't see the world the way we do. 


Please get the care they need and keep us all updated. Would love to see a happy outcome from this but somehow doubting it. Please prove me wrong.




Edited to say just seen you last post, written at same time I was writing mine. So you do know about the pedal bone rotating through the sole and your admit that the pics look like this could (not definitely) be the case and yet you still didn't think to get vet out until suggested on this forum?! 

I despair...


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (26 May 2013)

If I was in your shoes, i'd probably not have taken him on. You've got a hell of a lot on your plate with this poor boy, and a lot to worry about.
I know you wanted to give him a better life and get him better, why else would you have bought him? Sometimes though, we have to learn to let our head rule, it's what limits damage control.
I've seen so many first time and inexperienced owners end up in similar situations with pity buys, and the heart break that goes hand in hand with it. What ever happens on Monday, you'll come out of this with your eyes wide open and having learnt a hell of a lot from the time you spend with the vet. Please remember, some of the people who are members on this forum care passionately about their horses, and hate to see or even think a horse is unnecessarily suffering. You will get a lot of angry and passionate posts, but that's only because they care so much, about this pony. After all, at the end of the day, we're all in this because we want a horse in our lives.
Let me know how things go on Monday, i'm sending healing vibes for your boy xx


----------



## Fools Motto (26 May 2013)

As we are all (generally) a helpful bunch, I don't know where you are, but surely there has to be someone from here not that far from you, who wouldn't mind seeing you and the horses, and offering free advice. There is a lot of learning to do, and it comes easier to some than others. Often, a ''live prod'' of knowledge goes a very very long way.
I, for one would be very willing to lend you a helping hand, and getting things back on track, but I fear I'm unlikely to be from your neck of the woods.

But, the first port of call is to get a vet to assess youngsters feet, and by the looks of it, his coat too. I would have thought, by now he should be pretty sleek and shiny, whether or not he has been groomed. His long coat to me, says more is going on than just his feet. I realise he is a poor rescue and it is early days for you??


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

if it was laminitis would he not stand in a laminitic stance ???


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (26 May 2013)

I can say this much, your 5 year old just needs a trim, bruising is concussive and  will grow out. 
Yearling, be prepared for heartbreak, I so hope I'm wrong


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

with phoenix,if it is lack of development in his sole like you said,what could be done about it ?? what would be the outcome ??


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			with phoenix,if it is lack of development in his sole like you said,what could be done about it ?? what would be the outcome ??
		
Click to expand...

Only the vet can tell you, i'm no expert, but i've seen enough horses feet over the years to say there's something very wrong 
Has he any insurance in place?


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

no he hasnt.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (26 May 2013)

I think you need someone with you when the vet comes out, preferably someone knowledgeable and experienced, don't go it alone, you need support


----------



## devonlass (26 May 2013)

I cannot believe how OTT this thread has become,seriously what is going on here,some sort of mass hysteria or delusion??

They are overgrown hooves on a youngster until proven different.I have seen far worse,even on this forum!!

The 'protrusion' was only seen on one pic,and could be anything including normal sole material,debris or just a bad camera shot!!

At least try and establish what exactly you are charging the girl with before hanging her eh




Queenbee said:



			Yes, and what causes such bruising, or put another way... what can cause such bruising?  Possibly the same thing that's causing the whacking great big protrusion from the yearlings hooves!  So yes, I am for real!  Bruising on its own, not a problem, bruising taken in context of pictures, concerns me greatly and that is an understatement!

I may be imagining things its not really my field,
		
Click to expand...

Not really your field,and yet you have had enough to say and have called the RSPCA?? Gosh I'd hate to see you when you are discussing something that IS your field

BTW am not certain but i think you'll find OP's horse with the bruise was not the same horse as with the alleged protrusion,so unsure where your logic was coming from there.

Even *if* you are correct in your assumptions and there is a problem,you have completely over reacted and I just hope your hot headed and arrogant actions haven't caused the OP a whole lot of hassle and upset.



amandap said:



			Tbh mariebx19, I don't think I'm seeing what others are and I don't think we can say what is going on from the photos. The sole (and frog) may well just be over grown and trying to shed in sheets/layers. I just see over grown hooves mainly and think a hoof care professional eye in the flesh is needed along with a trim and/or time on an abrasive surface providing the horse is comfortable.

In my understanding youngsters hooves need regular trimming if on grass as they probably wont get enough wear to keep them in check.
		
Click to expand...

You're not the only one not seeing what the others are,I'm not either.

Your observations seem bang on to me and I was thinking along much the same lines.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (26 May 2013)

I'm so sorry I can't offer you hope, just tell you what I see. Who's your farrier? Have you sent him any pictures? I assume you have full internet access, find your vet, find an expert in this field and send them your pictures of your youngsters feet.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (26 May 2013)

Devonlass, she needs guidance, i'm only going by what I can see. I've admitted i'm no expert, and that she needs someone who knows the business with her when the vet comes. Some of the comments have been harsh, you really can't bash a computer.
Like I said, I hope i'm wrong, i've spent ages just looking at the pictures and trying to find comparisons to put her at ease, but i'm struggling to. If she needs someone to talk to, i'm here, we're here. 

Marie, where are you based?


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

devonlass said:



			I cannot believe how OTT this thread has become,seriously what is going on here,some sort of mass hysteria or delusion??

They are overgrown hooves on a youngster until proven different.I have seen far worse,even on this forum!!

The 'protrusion' was only seen on one pic,and could be anything including normal sole material,debris or just a bad camera shot!!

At least try and establish what exactly you are charging the girl with before hanging her eh




Not really your field,and yet you have had enough to say and have called the RSPCA?? Gosh I'd hate to see you when you are discussing something that IS your field

BTW am not certain but i think you'll find OP's horse with the bruise was not the same horse as with the alleged protrusion,so unsure where your logic was coming from there.

Even *if* you are correct in your assumptions and there is a problem,you have completely over reacted and I just hope your hot headed and arrogant actions haven't caused the OP a whole lot of hassle and upset.



You're not the only one not seeing what the others are,I'm not either.

Your observations seem bang on to me and I was thinking along much the same lines.
		
Click to expand...

thank you.i actually started crying when i read this post it's just so overwhelming when everyone is attacking you through the internet when all i am doing is asking for help and advise, and i know their feet are far from perfect and i did write that in the very first post,i hope a visit from the farrier is all that is needed


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

well when it feels like evryone is attacking you,obviously i know i asked for opinions but that is all i asked for, not abuse,you could drive people away that need help and support so maybe ease up a little on people asking for your help and advise and rather than criticise them help them to help their pets.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			thank you.i actually started crying when i read this post it's just so overwhelming when everyone is attacking you through the internet when all i am doing is asking for help and advise, and i know their feet are far from perfect and i did write that in the very first post,i hope a visit from the farrier is all that is needed
		
Click to expand...

I know it can seem that way.. but in my eyes, not only do I care about the horse, but I care about the owner.. there are two sides to every story. I think you're very caring, but need helpful guidance.. I've seen on here how people can be ripped to shreds..


----------



## Alyth (26 May 2013)

Thank goodness for some calmer responses!!  I haven't commented as I am no expert - and the bits of herbage in the photos made it difficult to see what is really happening.  But I seriously doubt if a yearling would have rotated pedal bone....good luck, I hope you find a knowledgeable supportive helper, it is too easy to make snap judgements on internet photos.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

thanks,i am clearly no expert either but i couldnt acctually imagine it being that either because he looks sound.i just cant wait till the farrier comes now and hopefully it is just trimming that needs done


----------



## Queenbee (26 May 2013)

devonlass said:



			I cannot believe how OTT this thread has become,seriously what is going on here,some sort of mass hysteria or delusion??

They are overgrown hooves on a youngster until proven different.I have seen far worse,even on this forum!!

The 'protrusion' was only seen on one pic,and could be anything including normal sole material,debris or just a bad camera shot!!

At least try and establish what exactly you are charging the girl with before hanging her eh




Not really your field,and yet you have had enough to say and have called the RSPCA?? Gosh I'd hate to see you when you are discussing something that IS your field

BTW am not certain but i think you'll find OP's horse with the bruise was not the same horse as with the alleged protrusion,so unsure where your logic was coming from there.

Even *if* you are correct in your assumptions and there is a problem,you have completely over reacted and I just hope your hot headed and arrogant actions haven't caused the OP a whole lot of hassle and upset.



You're not the only one not seeing what the others are,I'm not either.

Your observations seem bang on to me and I was thinking along much the same lines.
		
Click to expand...


DL there are actually multiple pics of the protrusion... On the op's photo bucket account, really doesn't seem like debris to me

No, didn't call the RSPCA, called the SSPCA, and then emailed them pictures and links... They then made a photo based assessment that yes, this was concerning and did warrant further investigation... If only to get some sort of support in place to the op...

I would do it again in a heart beat if I had concerns... It's the second time in my life I've made such a call, once was locally, and now this... I don't have to do the investigating... I have concerns, I passed these concerns onto the SSPCA, you have missed the bit where I said I hope I am in the wrong with regards to seriousness, I would far rather overreact and call SSPCA than under react and not call them and have a pony suffer.

I'm fully aware that the bruise is on the five year olds hooves not the yearlings hooves, they are still overgrown and under run, the bruise could be any number of things, MOST of which would be innocent and harmless causes. it seemed to me that the op had not been aware of it to begin with.

I personally think it is you on this who is in the wrong here, you seem to think there is nothing wrong, and berate me for having an opinion that most of the others have on here, wnd for raising concerns with the appropriate organisations so it can be investigated in person.  I personally couldn't care less what your opinion is of me doing this, because I couldn't in all good conscience not do it.  And even if I hadn't.... It wouldn't have made any difference because I was not the only person who contacted them about these horse.

Just because you would walk by the op's field and leave her to her own devices doesn't mean we would and doesn't mean we should!


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

it really doesnt bother me that you have called them because they are not neglected animals,i didnt intend on them to suffer,i honestly thought when a horses hoof was overgrown was when the hoof started to curl at the edges,so it is the lack of knowledge not the intention of having my horses sore/uncomfortable.plus i will probably be giving you the field and my home address today.devonlass didnt say there was nothing wrong with them


----------



## MaHats (26 May 2013)

Oh dear OP, Im afraid saying i honestly thought when a horses hoof was overgrown was when the hoof started to curl at the edges really does suggest that you dont have enough knowledge at the moment.

Really you should have their hooves dealt with by a Farrier every 6 to 8 weeks; but thats for everything being fine, which tbh, from the pictures, something is not right.

Given what I understand to be your circumstances, and the uncertainty over the pictures, get the Farrier as soon as you can and he will tell you how to proceed.  If he tells you to get a vet and you cannot afford it; call someone like WHW, or BHS, (Im sure someone can tell you better who you should call).  Tell them your problem and that you cannot provide the vet care required and ask for help, dont wait for them to come knocking on your door.  But more importantly, dont wait because your pony could suffer.

And make sure the Farrier you have is a darn good one, probably too late to change now, and to delay further would not be good, but ask for recommendations.

If it turns out to be something that you could manage yourself, advertise for a sharer.  Im sure there are people out there with experience but no horse, be honest, and get some help from someone who has experience and wants to help, and someone you like and are happy to share your horses with.  

Hoof and health issues aside, you will need help to bring on the older one; and youngsters do need knowledgeable people if they are to go on being happy and healthy horses.

At the very least, you will need some advice on how to manage those horses on that grass.

If you get it right, you will save yourself allot of heartache, money, and most importantly you need happy healthy horses. 

Please let me give you an example of how dangerous lack of knowledge can be.  

I didnt know that chocolate was poisonous to dogs; dont know why I didnt know, I just didnt.  After a particularly exhausting day, I settled down for a duvet evening with a large glass of wine, a large box of chocolates and my little dog.  Each time I came across a chocolate I didnt much like, I gave it to him.  What a lovely evening, sharing a cuddle and my box of chocolates with my dog.  I didnt know that effectively, I was killing him.  Luck was certainly on my side, because in the morning I found that each time I gave him a chocolate he took it from me, took it to the bottom of the bed and spat it out.  So in the morning I had melted chocolates all over the duvet, instead of a dead dog.  Lack of knowledge can kill; and you dont know what you dont know; get a helper/sharer, who does know, please, for your sake and that of those lovely horses.


----------



## amandap (26 May 2013)

http://www.progressivehorse.co.uk/html/healthy_hooves.html
http://www.progressivehorse.co.uk/html/unhealthy_hooves.html
http://www.hoofrehab.com/

Just learn all you can about diet and hooves mariebx19. x

ps.Put your name down for this free online nutrition course. https://www.coursera.org/course/equinenutrition


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			it really doesnt bother me that you have called them because they are not neglected animals,i didnt intend on them to suffer,i honestly thought when a horses hoof was overgrown was when the hoof started to curl at the edges,so it is the lack of knowledge not the intention of having my horses sore/uncomfortable.
		
Click to expand...

What people are saying is that if it is the pedal done protruding (and you say yourself it could be) then it is a serious veterinary emergency and, if left untreated, it could result in your pony having to be put to sleep. If you call the vet now, on emergency callout, then you're doing the kindest thing in getting treatment for your pony as quickly as possible to give him the best chance of recovery.

Just because you don't intentionally mean for your horses to suffer doesn't mean that they aren't suffering as a result of your ignorance. You obviously love them very much but your lack of knowledge is making them suffer. Horses are a very specialist animal, not like a cat or a guinea pig. It takes years of experience with horses before anyone is ready to even think about getting their own, and even then, the last thing they should be doing is getting a malnourished yearling and renting a field where there is no-one experienced on hand to help you out and push you in the right direction if you go about something the wrong way (like waiting too long to call the farrier, for example).

My advice - call the vet urgently, sort this problem out and if you decide to keep them then find a good livery yard (ask on here and I'm sure you'll get some recommendations) where there are plenty of knowledgeable and experienced horse folk to help you out.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

well everything i dont know i do ask for help-on these forums...and i have already posted that i have called the farrier and the vet will be called tomorrow.


----------



## Nari (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			well everything i dont know i do ask for help-on these forums...and i have already posted that i have called the farrier and the vet will be called tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

That's good, but please call the vet now & ask them to come out today. I agree with the poster who said have someone else with you too, or at the very least a pen & paper & ask the vet to write things down, because sometimes if there's a lot of information it can be hard to take it all in especially if you're worried or upset.


----------



## Gloi (26 May 2013)

It doesn't look at all like a pedal bone protruding to me. It looks like a young pony that has lived on soft ground and has not been shedding the sole as it should have. Well overdue for a trim and shouldn't have got that bad in the first place,  but having bought young ponies who have never been trimmed or handled in their lives, nothing that can't be sorted out.


----------



## amandap (26 May 2013)

Gloi said:



			It doesn't look at all like a pedal bone protruding to me. It looks like a young pony that has lived on soft ground and has not been shedding the sole as it should have. Well overdue for a trim and shouldn't have got that bad in the first place,  but having bought young ponies who have never been trimmed or handled in their lives, nothing that can't be sorted out.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I see so that's three of us.


----------



## MaHats (26 May 2013)

_"well everything i dont know i do ask for help-on these forums...and i have already posted that i have called the farrier and the vet will be called tomorrow."_

Please understand that you don't know what you don't know.  You need to take a view of preventing problems, not just asking for help when you have one.  Without knowledge, problems will be constant.  If you are not able to prevent or recognise an issue early, then both you and your horse will pay dearly.

When is the Farrier due; does he have a good reputation?

Tomorrow is a Bank Holiday, why wait for a Bank Holiday to call, may as well call today then.

Did you look at the information on the links above? look at picture  VIII on the second link.


----------



## saalsk (26 May 2013)

It wasn't a weekend or a bank holiday when you posted the original post

You said you knew they weren't right, yet saw no urgency to get a farrier in the time you have had the horse.

Take a long hard look at the pictures, and the stories about your other animals, and get a reality check.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

i know they are a bit cheesy and you will obviously have an opinion on,which you are entitled to DO THEY LOOK LIKE UNHAPPY,ABUSED,UNHEALTHY NEGLECTED HORSES TO YOU yes i know their feet badly need a trim now but as i have said PEOPLE HAVE BEEN CONTACTED AND THEY ARE SCHEDULED TO BE SEEN there is nothing more i can really do until they come out and obviously after that have them trimmed every 6-8 weeks.i will let you all know how it goes but it will be the last post i put up on here so thanks..and no i didnt expect you all to say there was nothing wrong but i asked for your help and all i have got is abuse from most of you anyway 




http://youtu.be/TZNtExha_38

http://youtu.be/_xqVaIxNWkI

http://youtu.be/NVOs7gE1zJo


----------



## Dexter (26 May 2013)

Gloi said:



			It doesn't look at all like a pedal bone protruding to me. It looks like a young pony that has lived on soft ground and has not been shedding the sole as it should have. Well overdue for a trim and shouldn't have got that bad in the first place,  but having bought young ponies who have never been trimmed or handled in their lives, nothing that can't be sorted out.
		
Click to expand...

Same here  I bought a yearling who had never really been handled or had his feet done. I waited a couple of weeks while I taught him to pick his feet up and be comfortable with being handled then got them done. Over the curse of a couple of months and a few trims they turned into good feet. Hes now a big sound 4yr old, still barefoot and with great feet


----------



## TPO (26 May 2013)

I think those saying that it doesn't look that bad are missing the point. There is a young girl, although not that young, who owns two horses who are not receiving the care they require because she does not have any equine knowledge or anyone mentoring her. Loving/ needing the horses does not excuse ignorance.

As has been pointed out already the SSPCA have already received calls about these horses, seen photos/ videos and are monitoring this thread. They'll see the horses in the flesh and decide upon the appropriate action for the welfare of both horses. 

With that in mind further discussion seems pointless.


----------



## LadyRascasse (26 May 2013)

Can I just add a horse doesn't have to be lame to be in pain some horses have a higher pain threshold and won't show lameness until they are in absolute agony. I am pleased you have sought the appropriate help for your horses and hope they improve and just one over thing I pick up on Strangles is in NO WAY similar to a cold!! That's like saying Tuberculous is just a cold!


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

what i mean with they are similar is they both have discharge from the nose as a symptom.and i know they dont NEED to be lame,domino had pain since i got him and was only confirmed around november/december after vets saying there was nothing wrong with him..that is why in the time i have had him he has barely been ridden.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			sorry but i would never give an animal away i know it is soo easy for some but i brought him to me,they have gotten attached so i am nt going to just give them away.i will get help with them
		
Click to expand...

Giving them up to someone more knowledgeable would be the best thing you could do for them  

I hope they do get help or something when the SSPCA come.  Heartbreaking seeing horses suffer. 

Well done to QueenBee for stepping up and doing something about this situation.


----------



## MasterBenedict (26 May 2013)

OP - I would just like to offer my help in any way possible. I know that some of the replies on here are may seem abusive towards you, but in reality the posters are just concerned for your horses.

In my post I posted the pics showing you what pedal bone rotation can look like in order to educate you. I think the main issue he is lack of knowledge - to which you have already admitted. (If my post came off as harsh I apologise - I am just a little shocked more at the lack of knowledge rather than the issues, which could be, and probably are, just overgrown hooves - we won't know until vet/farrier has been and I don't like to speculate) 

My best advice to you is read read read everything you can about the care and maintenance of horses and always call a professional eg vet ASAP if you suspect anything is amiss. Please don't let the thread put you off posting your problems, as we are usually a very helpful bunch, if a little passionate  

If you have questions, don't be afraid to ask - we all have to start somewhere, it's just a shame that you didn't start before you got yours but its a bit late for looking back now.

They are in your care and it is your responsibility to learn everything you can so your horses have the happiest, healthiest life they deserve. 

If you do feel apprehensive about posting on here again, feel free to private message me and I will seek the advice you are after in a much calmer, less stressful way.

Good luck with the vet/farrier.


----------



## amandap (26 May 2013)

Supportive and kind post MasterBenedict.

This is what a pedal bone piercing the sole looks like. https://www.google.ie/search?q=peda...om%2Fsevere-laminitis-case-study.html;300;225


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			well everything i dont know i do ask for help-on these forums...and i have already posted that i have called the farrier and the vet will be called tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

If everyone here has suggested you urgently phone your vet (which means now, this minute) why are you waiting til Monday?  Are you deliberately trying to wind up people who are trying to help?  Wouldn't you rather get them all off your back?


----------



## Purple18 (26 May 2013)

I'm not sure how many times people have told you you need a vet now like right now and your still saying they just need a trim ?! open your eyes and realise you need help. get to your phone and ring them. because if you don't there's a chance your 1 year old  will have to be put to sleep if his feet are as bad as they look without help they will get worse you can't afford to wait til tomorrow. tomorrow might be too late....


----------



## AMW (26 May 2013)

Im another one who thinks a young pony with unattended feet needing to see a good farrier. If that was the pedal bone coming through that pony would be unable to stand. Im another one who has bought rough youngsters with feet needing doing. Farrier first imo


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 May 2013)

AMW said:



			Im another one who thinks a young pony with unattended feet needing to see a good farrier. If that was the pedal bone coming through that pony would be unable to stand. Im another one who has bought rough youngsters with feet needing doing. Farrier first imo
		
Click to expand...

I agree, that if that was pedal bone the ponies in the video wouldn't be able to walk - which they do.  Not entirely convinced they look *sound* form the clips, but I don't think they necessarily look as dramatic as all that. 

However, it seems to me that the OP is winding people up on purpose just from the tone and length of this thread.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (26 May 2013)

PucciNPoni said:



			I agree, that if that was pedal bone the ponies in the video wouldn't be able to walk - which they do.  Not entirely convinced they look *sound* form the clips, but I don't think they necessarily look as dramatic as all that. 

However, it seems to me that the OP is winding people up on purpose just from the tone and length of this thread.  

Click to expand...

Well it's a choice people have to make.

WUM or real.

If Wum then walk away, if real then driving them off this forum is going to help the ponies how exactly?


----------



## jessieblue (26 May 2013)

Not sure there is much point in me replying to this thread as mostly every comment I was going to post has been said along the way!!  However, if this is a genuine post, then I am also concerned for the ponies welfare so thought I would offer my comments anyway.  I agree with earlier posters the photos were alarming.  I did think PEDAL BONE!!  Very worrying, but I do know photos can be misleading and photos are sometimes not genuine, so we cant really know for sure!!  Sometimes things arent how they first seem, but I would agree that the only way to make sure the ponies arent suffering unnecessarily is to have a professional check them as soon as possible.  Marie, why cant you call the vet today??  It will cost you a little bit more for a visit, but really not that much considering that these horses may need treatment after the intitial visit as well.  It is bank holiday monday tomorrow sweet so the visit will cost you the same as today.  You can call a vet anytime you know.  Whereabouts are you?  Seriously, can you call the vet now, then come back and tell us what he/she says?  I would really love to hear that there is nothing to worry about and that your ponies need the trim you already have booked.  Surely you will only be worrying now until tuesday otherwise considering what has been said on here already??

Marie, please do this for your boys.  Do it now and if you pm me I will send you a cheque towards the callout fee!  Ill pay half the visit fee for you if that would help.  Let me know your details and ill send you the money, if only to put an end to this situation that has blown up.  If anyone else is really interested in the welfare of these horses maybe they could all pay a few pounds toward TODAYS visit and we can get this all over and done, whether good or bad news.  The vet has to be called today though, right now.

Cant think of anything more helpful to say really!


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 May 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			Well it's a choice people have to make.

WUM or real.

If Wum then walk away, if real then driving them off this forum is going to help the ponies how exactly?
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I would like to know exactly *who* is making the original posts, whether real or WUM.  If WUM, then indeed I would be happy to walk away. However, I've read the thread and am not entirely convinced either way, but certainly leaning to WUM.  If request for help is genuine, then I certainly would not want to drive the OP away - indeed would suggest they get help for their ponies long term (not just short term) as I'm not entirely convinced that as a horse owner, completely on their own without a y/o, manager or other liveries to help out is actually in these ponies best interests.


----------



## jessieblue (26 May 2013)

Does everyone agree that the first thing is to get these ponies seen by a vet today, so help and advice can be made available??  I am sure if a vet feels a welfare call necessary that would follow too.  Surely the best thing we can do from here is to encourage an urgent vet visit.  If money is the reason OP wont call the vet today and we remove that problem then it simply has to be a wind up considering the alarming nature of some of the posts.  I can understand some of the anger, but the only thing I really want to do is get help for the ponies that seem to be in trouble in this thread.  Trying to win an argument with someone that thinks differently to you is a waste of energy.  I am in essex and if OP is in my area I am happy to do what I can to sort this situation out!


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (26 May 2013)

PucciNPoni said:



			Personally, I would like to know exactly *who* is making the original posts, whether real or WUM.  If WUM, then indeed I would be happy to walk away. *However, I've read the thread and am not entirely convinced either way,* but certainly leaning to WUM.  If request for help is genuine, then I certainly would not want to drive the OP away - indeed would suggest they get help for their ponies long term (not just short term) as I'm not entirely convinced that as a horse owner, completely on their own without a y/o, manager or other liveries to help out is actually in these ponies best interests.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.

But the tone was set by the second post and followed up by subsequent posts.

Possibly the most unconstructive bit of internet warriorship I have ever witnessed.


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 May 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			Same here.

But the tone was set by the second post and followed up by subsequent posts.

Possibly the most unconstructive bit of internet warriorship I have ever witnessed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree....yet the part that niggles me is that anyone else would just say "Bog Off the lot of you" unless they were trying to get a reaction.  Or they would take the advice given and get a vet out immediately.  Neither seems to have happened?  So that makes me think that it's a WUM.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (26 May 2013)

jessieblue said:



			Does everyone agree that the first thing is to get these ponies seen by a vet today, so help and advice can be made available??  I am sure if a vet feels a welfare call necessary that would follow too.  Surely the best thing we can do from here is to encourage an urgent vet visit.  If money is the reason OP wont call the vet today and we remove that problem then it simply has to be a wind up considering the alarming nature of some of the posts.  I can understand some of the anger, but the only thing I really want to do is get help for the ponies that seem to be in trouble in this thread.  Trying to win an argument with someone that thinks differently to you is a waste of energy.  I am in essex and if OP is in my area I am happy to do what I can to sort this situation out!
		
Click to expand...

The OP has been told hundreds of times these poor ponies need to be seen by the vet NOW, but she isn't listening and doesn't seem to realise/care how bad this situation is. 
Why should people give their money to someone who has willingly/stupidly taken on the responsibility of 2 horses that she cannot look after! Maybe I should leave my horses feet till someone offers me money to have them done  I understand that you're trying to be helpful but OP doesn't understand the urgency and thinks her horses are fine and just need their feet trimming. Authorities should be round to see her soon and will hopefully a) educate her and keep an eye on them b) take them away


----------



## Purple18 (26 May 2013)

i still don't why OP just doesn't ring a vet asap.


there's nothing more to say really


----------



## jessieblue (26 May 2013)

Some people just crave attention, good or bad!  There could be a genuine cry for help here, somewhere but like a petulant teenager whatever advice is offered gets thrown back at you.  If she is genuine then some of what has been said may play on her mind and she may do the right thing.  If not, then we tried, so just get on with your lives people.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (26 May 2013)

PucciNPoni said:



			Yes I agree....yet the part that niggles me is that anyone else would just say "Bog Off the lot of you" unless they were trying to get a reaction.  Or they would take the advice given and get a vet out immediately.  Neither seems to have happened?  So that makes me think that it's a WUM.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing that anybody can be sure of is that there are photos of, and the OP has access to, two ponies who don't look in good condition.

That should be the starting point.


----------



## jessieblue (26 May 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			The OP has been told hundreds of times these poor ponies need to be seen by the vet NOW, but she isn't listening and doesn't seem to realise/care how bad this situation is. 
Why should people give their money to someone who has willingly/stupidly taken on the responsibility of 2 horses that she cannot look after! Maybe I should leave my horses feet till someone offers me money to have them done  I understand that you're trying to be helpful but OP doesn't understand the urgency and thinks her horses are fine and just need their feet trimming. Authorities should be round to see her soon and will hopefully a) educate her and keep an eye on them b) take them away
		
Click to expand...

Well I wasnt going to give my money to her, I was offering to pay toward her vet bill because I really want her ponies to be seen by a damn vet today!!  It wasnt about her it was about the ponies, but I guess it ends up being about the money!!! Anyway, I dont expect anyone else to get cash out, but I am happy to help if the ponies suffer less as a result.


----------



## _HP_ (26 May 2013)

Well...if this is genuine, it's quite likely that the owner of these ponies won't be asking for help here again


----------



## jessieblue (26 May 2013)

To be honest Im not sure why we are all arguing amongst ourselves lol.  I am guessing welfare wont make an emergency call either!!


----------



## Purple18 (26 May 2013)

_HP_ said:



			Well...if this is genuine, it's quite likely that the owner of these ponies won't be asking for help here again

Click to expand...

as far as i can see most people here have tried to help  and offer advice. Not exactly much that can be done if OP doesn't take on board what people have told her.

she made this thread with the title :   HOW DO MY HORSES HOOVES LOOK ? 

she got honest concerned answers about the question she was asking nothing  more nothing less


----------



## ester (26 May 2013)

I'm amazed how many seem to think a pony can have a protruding pedal and and still be walking happily......


----------



## TelH (26 May 2013)

A couple of years or so ago I got a yearling filly and her dam who was in foal again. They were both in a very similar condition to OP's colt. I brought them home on a Wednesday evening. Thursday morning I had the vet to them and Thursday afternoon I had the farrier to them. That's how it should be imo. Just saying.


----------



## TPO (26 May 2013)

The " protruding pedal bone" isn't the point IMO. Based on each individuals experience their opinion on what they are seeing will differ. However I have seen a pony with a protruding pedal bone walk, graze, lie down and get up. Some are very stoic.

The point of the matter, IMO, is that there are two horses not receiving adequate care and owned by someone without the knowledge to keep them.

If you read the OP's other threads you'll see that she has received copious amounts of good advice that she has ignored.

She bought that yearling not being aware that it had any problems ( her words when defending her lack of experience/ being scared of leafing) when to anyone else it is obvious that it was not a healthy yearling in good condition.

OP states that she bought the yearling in December, that's 6 mths ago. It would be a safe assumption that his feet haven't been done since she took over ownership. Also the yearling should have been under vet attention having started a vaccination programme. I would find it hard to believe that this is the case.

I'd also wonder if either horse had a passport and the possible implication of that when the SSPCA visit.

The SSPCA have seen the pictures, videos and this thread. THEY have decided that this situation does need attention.

Arguing with OP and/or each other is pointless. All that can be done given the circumstances has been done. When they are open on Monday this can also be reported to WHW and/or BHS welfare who, if nothing else, are able to provide specific equine care and support.

All I'm hoping for is a happy ending for both horses; isn't that all everyone wants?


----------



## Holly Hocks (26 May 2013)

Is everyone convinced that the OP is genuine? Definitely not another Rileyboy??

OP - if you are genuine, please get some help with your horses.  Do let us know the outcome and I hope you get them sorted out.  Photos are deceptive, I know, but as we only have the photos to look at, they do look concerning.


----------



## TwoStroke (26 May 2013)

Gloi said:



			It doesn't look at all like a pedal bone protruding to me. It looks like a young pony that has lived on soft ground and has not been shedding the sole as it should have. Well overdue for a trim and shouldn't have got that bad in the first place,  but having bought young ponies who have never been trimmed or handled in their lives, nothing that can't be sorted out.
		
Click to expand...

This is also what I see.

Good luck with the farrier, OP, and try not to let the hooves go so long without a trim next time .

If possible, get the horses out on the roads for a bit of stimulation to the hooves. Some walks out with the yearling would also be educational for him .


----------



## devonlass (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			it's just so overwhelming when everyone is attacking you through the internet when all i am doing is asking for help and advise, and i know their feet are far from perfect and i did write that in the very first post,i hope a visit from the farrier is all that is needed
		
Click to expand...

There is a wealth of knowledge and good advice on this forum,it would be one of the first places I would ask if needing guidance.However it is also one of the worst forums for bullying and suffers from a certain type of gang mentality at times.Sadly you have been on the receiving end of this for most of this thread.Not HHO's finest hour,but I hope it doesn't put you off returning.

Your horses feet are indeed far from perfect but IMO based on what I can see in the pics they're not even close to bad enough to warrant the replies on here or to call a vet out on a bank holiday,although that of course is your choice,and if it gives you peace of mind then may well be worth the cost to you.

Personally i think getting a farrier or trimmer out as soon as you can after the bank holiday is a perfectly good plan



Queenbee said:



			DL there are actually multiple pics of the protrusion... On the op's photo bucket account, really doesn't seem like debris to me

 you have missed the bit where I said I hope I am in the wrong with regards to seriousness, I would far rather overreact and call SSPCA than under react and not call them and have a pony suffer.

Just because you would walk by the op's field and leave her to her own devices doesn't mean we would and doesn't mean we should!
		
Click to expand...

Silly me for not thinking to snoop on the OP photo bucket account

I'm not saying it is or isn't debris,I'm saying it *could* be.My gut feeling is that it's sole material,but who knows without seeing it in the flesh so to speak.

The point is I'm not pouncing on the OP and accusing her of cruelty without being sure of what is wrong.

I really hope you're wrong as well in regard to the seriousness,and i hope if you are wrong you will have the decency to apologise to the OP and admit you are wrong in the same very public manner that you have used to accuse her.

Oh and for what it's worth yes i would walk by the OP's field and leave her to her own devices.Why wouldn't I?? Two young horses that look and move perfectly fine,not sure why I would think there was anything wrong enough to justify me stalking the OP and inviting myself into her field and having a gander!!



Gloi said:



			It doesn't look at all like a pedal bone protruding to me. It looks like a young pony that has lived on soft ground and has not been shedding the sole as it should have. Well overdue for a trim and shouldn't have got that bad in the first place,  but having bought young ponies who have never been trimmed or handled in their lives, nothing that can't be sorted out.
		
Click to expand...

Just wanted to bump this in case it had been missed amongst the hysteria.



TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			Giving them up to someone more knowledgeable would be the best thing you could do for them 

Click to expand...

I really think suggesting OP gives her horses away on the basis of overgrown hooves is very OTT.

Even if it does turn out to be a more serious problem,people have issues with horses all the time,it does not mean they shouldn't own them.



PucciNPoni said:



			If everyone here has suggested you urgently phone your vet (which means now, this minute) why are you waiting til Monday?  Are you deliberately trying to wind up people who are trying to help?  Wouldn't you rather get them all off your back?
		
Click to expand...

Lol I can't believe the arrogance on this thread.Who are you or any of us to demand someone get's a vet for their horse?? Last time I checked this was an internet forum not a legal institution.

What makes you qualified to insist OP get's a vet on a bank holiday for a problem that can most likely be sorted by a farrier/trimmer and without the need for a vet at all??!!

You are not trying to help this girl or her ponies with that sort of attitude.You are just fuelling your own sense of importance and imagined superiority.There are any number of suggestions you could have made that would have actually helped,but from reading your posts all I got was a load of drama,scare mongering and accusations.

I feel so sorry for this girl.She obviously has concerns to ask the question,now she mostly has options that include no future for the little lad or giving her horses to someone else.

Just hope she has seen the educational links and few genuine offers of help,and can at least take something constructive away from this thread.


----------



## Tern (26 May 2013)

ester said:



			I'm amazed how many seem to think a pony can have a protruding pedal and and still be walking happily......
		
Click to expand...



There's no videos showing it is  The picture of it walking could have been it limping horrifically


----------



## Tern (26 May 2013)

OP the feet are in bad condition, the youngster is thin, if you don't mind me asking, what do you actually do with them? Like is the 5 year old backed etc? 

OP you dont have enough knowledge, please get some

and one more point SPEAKING LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME FOR A WHOLE PARAGRAPH is considered *rude* and also hard for some to read


----------



## Purple18 (26 May 2013)

Lets just hope there's a happy outcome with that's with op or not. op clearly needs  some guidance   it would be lovely isfop could get the help to keep her horses with the support of a charity and hopefully this forum if she chooses to remain.


----------



## amandap (26 May 2013)

CobbyHoofs said:



			There's no videos showing it is  The picture of it walking could have been it limping horrifically 

Click to expand...




mariebx19 said:



			THEM BOTH WALKING



Click to expand...



Hopefully I've used the right link.


----------



## Tern (26 May 2013)

amandap said:



			Hopefully I've used the right link.
		
Click to expand...



Ah sorry! My mistake i thought that was another picture


----------



## amandap (26 May 2013)

Doh! I can't do it. Page 3 or 4.


----------



## Tern (26 May 2013)

Manes need a good brush OP! and don't leave plaits in, can cause accidents


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 May 2013)

CobbyHoofs said:



			There's no videos showing it is  The picture of it walking could have been it limping horrifically 

Click to expand...

Yes there is. I have no doubt that the odd looking sole is not the pedal bone breaking through the sole.  

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/louise_b2010/media/DSCF1956_zpsf90053f2.mp4.html

I have not read the whole of this thread because it's quite hysterical and frankly I feel really bad for Mariebx19.

She does not have crippled horses and she was concerned about their hooves and asked for advice. She has booked a Farrier and has said that she will get the Vet. I'm really hoping that she updates us with her horses progress when they have been.

I do understand why people got so upset, but please give her a chance to sort it out.

This forum can be so helpful to novices - think how proud we all were when Cobsunshine sorted out the weight and saddle issues that their cab had. However there have also been times when 'trolls' have been jumped on, only to later find out that they were genuine posters who were genuine novices but had come on here for help.


----------



## Tern (26 May 2013)

Faracat said:



			Yes there is. I have no doubt that the odd looking sole is not the pedal bone breaking through the sole.  

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/louise_b2010/media/DSCF1956_zpsf90053f2.mp4.html

I have not read the whole of this thread because it's quite hysterical and frankly I feel really bad for Mariebx19.

She does not have crippled horses and she was concerned about their hooves and asked for advice. She has booked a Farrier and has said that she will get the Vet. I'm really hoping that she updates us with her horses progress when they have been.

I do understand why people got so upset, but please give her a chance to sort it out.

This forum can be so helpful to novices - think how proud we all were when Cobsunshine sorted out the weight and saddle issues that their cab had. However there have also been times when 'trolls' have been jumped on, only to later find out that they were genuine posters who were genuine novices but had come on here for help.
		
Click to expand...



No i feel bad for Mariebx19 as she doesn't know much but I genuinely think she should have taken on 1 horse rather than two  And yes i just saw there was a video


----------



## Queenbee (26 May 2013)

devonlass said:



			There is a wealth of knowledge and good advice on this forum,it would be one of the first places I would ask if needing guidance.However it is also one of the worst forums for bullying and suffers from a certain type of gang mentality at times.Sadly you have been on the receiving end of this for most of this thread.Not HHO's finest hour,but I hope it doesn't put you off returning.

Your horses feet are indeed far from perfect but IMO based on what I can see in the pics they're not even close to bad enough to warrant the replies on here or to call a vet out on a bank holiday,although that of course is your choice,and if it gives you peace of mind then may well be worth the cost to you.

Personally i think getting a farrier or trimmer out as soon as you can after the bank holiday is a perfectly good plan



Silly me for not thinking to snoop on the OP photo bucket account

I'm not saying it is or isn't debris,I'm saying it *could* be.My gut feeling is that it's sole material,but who knows without seeing it in the flesh so to speak.

The point is I'm not pouncing on the OP and accusing her of cruelty without being sure of what is wrong.

I really hope you're wrong as well in regard to the seriousness,and i hope if you are wrong you will have the decency to apologise to the OP and admit you are wrong in the same very public manner that you have used to accuse her.

Oh and for what it's worth yes i would walk by the OP's field and leave her to her own devices.Why wouldn't I?? Two young horses that look and move perfectly fine,not sure why I would think there was anything wrong enough to justify me stalking the OP and inviting myself into her field and having a gander!!



Just wanted to bump this in case it had been missed amongst the hysteria.



I really think suggesting OP gives her horses away on the basis of overgrown hooves is very OTT.

Even if it does turn out to be a more serious problem,people have issues with horses all the time,it does not mean they shouldn't own them.



Lol I can't believe the arrogance on this thread.Who are you or any of us to demand someone get's a vet for their horse?? Last time I checked this was an internet forum not a legal institution.

What makes you qualified to insist OP get's a vet on a bank holiday for a problem that can most likely be sorted by a farrier/trimmer and without the need for a vet at all??!!

You are not trying to help this girl or her ponies with that sort of attitude.You are just fuelling your own sense of importance and imagined superiority.There are any number of suggestions you could have made that would have actually helped,but from reading your posts all I got was a load of drama,scare mongering and accusations.

I feel so sorry for this girl.She obviously has concerns to ask the question,now she mostly has options that include no future for the little lad or giving her horses to someone else.

Just hope she has seen the educational links and few genuine offers of help,and can at least take something constructive away from this thread.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, silly you!  I am not pouncing.... All I want is for op to get hands on support and guidance.  Pedal bone, debris, whatever it is it is not a healthy sound hoof!  Op is in way out of her depth, I couldn't care less how you would have handled it, I firmly believe intervention is needed, I'm not saying these horses need to be removed from op's care, I am saying that yes... To let those hooves go that long IS without a doubt cruelty whether through ignorance, deliberate act or lack of money.  Those hooves should have been addressed as a priority as soon as op got the youngster.  I firmly believe that if SSPCA find the location, they will intervene by supporting and educating op and putting her on the right track.  

Quite frankly I don't care if I hurt her feelings or offend you by taking a course of action that you would not, I only care about those horses being checked and their issues sorted, whatever those issues may be.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 May 2013)

Cobbyhoofs - The thing is, she has them now and what she needs to do is_ learn_. If she is willing to learn and there is someone willing to help her, then that will be the best thing for the horses.


----------



## jessieblue (26 May 2013)

Devonlass.  Here here!  I agree with everything you say.  We simply cannot know what the problem is until it is seen in the flesh so to speak.  I worry that more concern is put on the horses welfare than that of a young woman who sounds a little desperate at times.  She obviously cares about her animals to be even posting for advice in the first place.  Sure she no doubt needs guidance and support, but we shouldnt be too quick to judge a situation based on some photos.  I personally see hundreds of horses just like these in fields every day.  They dont look at deaths door yet.  The feet are very worrying, but my limited knowledge doesnt mean I can say for sure what is going on there!  Hopefully she will have someone look at it very soon.  I would have called a vet today for sure after reading those comments.  But then I am always calling a vet for every little concern I have!!  I sincerely hope she will let us know what happens as I have been genuinely concerned for her and her horses all day!

Guys I have to say at times it did feel like bullying!!


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (26 May 2013)

I have tried very hard to resist commenting on this thread but I really feel I have to, as  now it has gone too far with hounding this girl.  I really hope she is still reading this thread but wouldn't blame her one bit if she is not. If there is a more alarming and sinister reason for her lack of response, well I hope you all feel pleased with yourselves?

All your self righteous posturing will not do one damn thing to help these ponies. All the vitriol and thinly disguised glee at some posters grabbing the opportunity, yet again, to come together in a screaming gang of harpies, doing their utmost to demoralize and destroy another vulnerable poster. And all of that supposedly in the name of 'only wanting the best for the ponies'! do leave it out, only wanting the most entertainment value for yourselves is more the truth of it.

Is there one single person, within reasonable distance of this young person who would be willing to offer to mentor and guide her through her steep learning curve with these cobs? Don't all rush at once to volunteer will you? If lack of funds is an issue with getting them assessed and on the right track to a happy and healthy future -WITH their present owner, I am with the other poster who would be willing to help towards vet fees if necessary.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 May 2013)

Is there one single person, within reasonable distance of this young person who would be willing to offer to mentor and guide her through her steep learning curve with these cobs?
		
Click to expand...

I really hope that someone can do this.


----------



## ester (26 May 2013)

CobbyHoofs said:



			No i feel bad for Mariebx19 as she doesn't know much but I genuinely think she should have taken on 1 horse rather than two  And yes i just saw there was a video 

Click to expand...


Then everyone would moan she was keeping a horse on its own  

and yeah video  , I'm not that clever


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 May 2013)

to be honest, the only mistake the poster made was asking on a forum.  Her first call should have been to her own farrier, maybe a bit earlier than this - but not ask on here. 

If the poster is as novice as she says, keeping young ponies on her own, with no guidance is never going to be easy and this is potentially a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Queenbee (26 May 2013)

MrsJingle said:



			I have tried very hard to resist commenting on this thread but I really feel I have to, as  now it has gone too far with hounding this girl.  I really hope she is still reading this thread but wouldn't blame her one bit if she is not. If there is a more alarming and sinister reason for her lack of response, well I hope you all feel pleased with yourselves?

All your self righteous posturing will not do one damn thing to help these ponies. All the vitriol and thinly disguised glee at some posters grabbing the opportunity, yet again, to come together in a screaming gang of harpies, doing their utmost to demoralize and destroy another vulnerable poster. And all of that supposedly in the name of 'only wanting the best for the ponies'! do leave it out, only wanting the most entertainment value for yourselves is more the truth of it.

Is there one single person, within reasonable distance of this young person who would be willing to offer to mentor and guide her through her steep learning curve with these cobs? Don't all rush at once to volunteer will you? If lack of funds is an issue with getting them assessed and on the right track to a happy and healthy future -WITH their present owner, I am with the other poster who would be willing to help towards vet fees if necessary.
		
Click to expand...

It's not self righteousness, I think everyone would agree that this op is out of her depth, lacking in appropriate support, experience and knowledge...  Everyone believes that in whatever form, op needs help, support and guidance.  Everyone is trying to achieve this, through different approaches yes, but the ultimate aim is to achieve this and ensure that the horses are not suffering/at risk of suffering through the op's ignorance of animal husbandry... We all start somewhere, but op is very lost with this and it does show.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

MasterBenedict said:



			OP - I would just like to offer my help in any way possible. I know that some of the replies on here are may seem abusive towards you, but in reality the posters are just concerned for your horses.

In my post I posted the pics showing you what pedal bone rotation can look like in order to educate you. I think the main issue he is lack of knowledge - to which you have already admitted. (If my post came off as harsh I apologise - I am just a little shocked more at the lack of knowledge rather than the issues, which could be, and probably are, just overgrown hooves - we won't know until vet/farrier has been and I don't like to speculate) 

My best advice to you is read read read everything you can about the care and maintenance of horses and always call a professional eg vet ASAP if you suspect anything is amiss. Please don't let the thread put you off posting your problems, as we are usually a very helpful bunch, if a little passionate  

If you have questions, don't be afraid to ask - we all have to start somewhere, it's just a shame that you didn't start before you got yours but its a bit late for looking back now.

They are in your care and it is your responsibility to learn everything you can so your horses have the happiest, healthiest life they deserve. 

If you do feel apprehensive about posting on here again, feel free to private message me and I will seek the advice you are after in a much calmer, less stressful way.

Good luck with the vet/farrier.
		
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

AMW said:



			Im another one who thinks a young pony with unattended feet needing to see a good farrier. If that was the pedal bone coming through that pony would be unable to stand. Im another one who has bought rough youngsters with feet needing doing. Farrier first imo
		
Click to expand...

he isnt unable to stand and walks fine.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

PucciNPoni said:



			I agree, that if that was pedal bone the ponies in the video wouldn't be able to walk - which they do.  Not entirely convinced they look *sound* form the clips, but I don't think they necessarily look as dramatic as all that. 

However, it seems to me that the OP is winding people up on purpose just from the tone and length of this thread.  

Click to expand...

i have said i have contacted the right people and are scheduled...you are all the ones that are keeping going.


----------



## jessieblue (26 May 2013)

When I was eight years old I got my first pony!  My sister already had a pony she was 13.  My parents knew nothing at all about horses.  Didnt really care to learn either.  I think they thought it would impress their friends if their daughters had ponies!!  We kept them in a field at a farm.  Farmer kept cows I take it he knew nothing about horses either!!  So we did the best we could two kids looking after our ponies!!  God knows whether they suffered in our hands, but as we grew we learned more and more.  I read books, I wanted to know everything I could, but this all took time.  Im not saying this was right but its how it was for me and many people of a similar age.  So what would you say of me??

I am in essex and I have asked OP whereabouts she is based.  I would be happy to help although I dont consider myself to be an expert by any means.  I have also posted on here to have a huge amount of helpful but very negative comments, its soul destroying and my horses couldnt be better cared for yet still it seems I have let them down in a way!  Be careful how you deliver bad news or negative feedback.  If the OP were still on here talking to us we may have been able to SUPPORT her in getting help and guidance.  Now I imagine she feels more alone than ever.  Where will she go??  Back to the YO she had advice from previously because she didnt get any SUPPORT from here, just negative feedback!  No one likes to hear that they have done wrong by their horses, no one wants to hear their horses have things wrong.  Think of peoples feelings when you give them bad news or criticism.  You cant help them or their animals if you can no longer communicate with them! The horses cant come on a forum themselves so if you cut her off what hope do they have??  Think of it like social work.  You cant go into a house where children are being neglected and give both barrells to the mother.  You have to grit your teeth and find the best way to help all of them so they can find a better way.  Education education education!!

This forum should be supportive, well thasts what |I believe otherwise it has failed.  There are people on here that have vast amounts of experience and knowledge and its a wonderful tool in helping to solve a problem you may have, but it never can take the place of an expert and a hands on examination and let me tell you, experts get it wrong sometimes too!  Lets hope she comes back to tell us all some better news than some of us did originally fear.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

jessieblue said:



			Does everyone agree that the first thing is to get these ponies seen by a vet today, so help and advice can be made available??  I am sure if a vet feels a welfare call necessary that would follow too.  Surely the best thing we can do from here is to encourage an urgent vet visit.  If money is the reason OP wont call the vet today and we remove that problem then it simply has to be a wind up considering the alarming nature of some of the posts.  I can understand some of the anger, but the only thing I really want to do is get help for the ponies that seem to be in trouble in this thread.  Trying to win an argument with someone that thinks differently to you is a waste of energy.  I am in essex and if OP is in my area I am happy to do what I can to sort this situation out!
		
Click to expand...

of course i care about them but the farrier is coming out and if he says i need the vet i will get the vet,but right now they are still eating,drinking,moving with no lameness,but everyone is entitled to their own opinion...


----------



## Casey76 (26 May 2013)

OP, I haven't read through all of the pages of this thread, but I just wanted to wish you luck with your boys.

Both boys have very overgrown feet, and although not shod, they should still see a farrier every 8 weeks or so, just to be checked, to ensure that their foot balance is still Ok, even if there is nothing to trim.

It has been quite difficult this spring, the ground has been so soft that there hasn't been surface to help wear down the hoofs naturally - and they still keep growing.

Your older boy shows some bruising in the hoof wall, although this will have happened some time ago, judging where it is in the wall, I would be tempted to limit the amount of grass, either by muzzling or by creating a track system in the field.  I know how difficult it is balancing the amount of t/o with too much grass in youngsters.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

PucciNPoni said:



			Yes I agree....yet the part that niggles me is that anyone else would just say "Bog Off the lot of you" unless they were trying to get a reaction.  Or they would take the advice given and get a vet out immediately.  Neither seems to have happened?  So that makes me think that it's a WUM.
		
Click to expand...

i basically have told yous to but in a nicer way because i am not cruel!!!!


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			The OP has been told hundreds of times these poor ponies need to be seen by the vet NOW, but she isn't listening and doesn't seem to realise/care how bad this situation is. 
Why should people give their money to someone who has willingly/stupidly taken on the responsibility of 2 horses that she cannot look after! Maybe I should leave my horses feet till someone offers me money to have them done  I understand that you're trying to be helpful but OP doesn't understand the urgency and thinks her horses are fine and just need their feet trimming. Authorities should be round to see her soon and will hopefully a) educate her and keep an eye on them b) take them away
		
Click to expand...

it was a nice offer but i wouldnt take money from anyone,i am only struggling right now because i had to pay 1 weeks deposit and 1 week advance and have the money for 2 weeks till i get paid again and also pay 1 months livery for the old place because people interfered with him in the last place and he ended scared from a headcollar (nobody should have been touching him) well i cant really say what needs done because im not an expert but i will see what the farrier thinks then get the vet out that same day if i have to.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

jessieblue said:



			Some people just crave attention, good or bad!  There could be a genuine cry for help here, somewhere but like a petulant teenager whatever advice is offered gets thrown back at you.  If she is genuine then some of what has been said may play on her mind and she may do the right thing.  If not, then we tried, so just get on with your lives people.
		
Click to expand...

i am not craving attention,i asked for your opinins and i am obviously going to be defensive


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			The only thing that anybody can be sure of is that there are photos of, and the OP has access to, two ponies who don't look in good condition.

That should be the starting point.
		
Click to expand...

they are not in great condition because like many,they wintered out with little grazing and their feet are bad


----------



## jessieblue (26 May 2013)

Well I think there are a good few people on here that wish you all the best.  Will you please keep us posted and let us know how it goes when you see the farrier please?


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

OP states that she bought the yearling in December, that's 6 mths ago. 


i dont think i wrote this anywhere,i have had him around 1 month.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

TwoStroke said:



			This is also what I see.

Good luck with the farrier, OP, and try not to let the hooves go so long without a trim next time .

If possible, get the horses out on the roads for a bit of stimulation to the hooves. Some walks out with the yearling would also be educational for him .
		
Click to expand...

thanks,no i wont,i will definately do that


----------



## Queenbee (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			it was a nice offer but i wouldnt take money from anyone,i am only struggling right now because i had to pay 1 weeks deposit and 1 week advance and have the money for 2 weeks till i get paid again and also pay 1 months livery for the old place because people interfered with him in the last place and he ended scared from a headcollar (nobody should have been touching him) well i cant really say what needs done because im not an expert but i will see what the farrier thinks then get the vet out that same day if i have to.
		
Click to expand...


Op, I would say this, if the SSPCA are able to locate you, the will SUPPORT and educate you, and if you are struggling financially they may be able to help you get the treatment your horses need in this respect.  My concern is you are not able to asses and make adequate judgements on care issues, I rang the SSPCA, because I believe that they will be able to HELP with this, their ultimate aim is to help people help their horses.  If your horses are fine, they will leave you to it, if it is a severe neglect case they will remove the horses, if as I hope and suspect its a case of you not knowing what you are looking at and having little understanding, they will work with you and better educate and equip you to deal with this.  Ultimately it's beneficial to both the horses and you.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 May 2013)

Mariebx19 - It's probably got lost in this giant thread, but I hope that everything goes well with the Farrier.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

devonlass said:



			There is a wealth of knowledge and good advice on this forum,it would be one of the first places I would ask if needing guidance.However it is also one of the worst forums for bullying and suffers from a certain type of gang mentality at times.Sadly you have been on the receiving end of this for most of this thread.Not HHO's finest hour,but I hope it doesn't put you off returning.

i know,well yes i have but there are people that i will pm if i ever need advice from now on 


Your horses feet are indeed far from perfect but IMO based on what I can see in the pics they're not even close to bad enough to warrant the replies on here or to call a vet out on a bank holiday,although that of course is your choice,and if it gives you peace of mind then may well be worth the cost to you.

Personally i think getting a farrier or trimmer out as soon as you can after the bank holiday is a perfectly good plan

i know no i dont think i will until the farrier has been and obviously if he advised a vet then they will be called on the same day



I really think suggesting OP gives her horses away on the basis of overgrown hooves is very OTT.

Even if it does turn out to be a more serious problem,people have issues with horses all the time,it does not mean they shouldn't own them.

thanks.i would never give my horses away just from lack of knowledge or anything,yeah i would get help but i certainly wont be giving them away.


Just hope she has seen the educational links and few genuine offers of help,and can at least take something constructive away from this thread.
		
Click to expand...

yeah i have thanks for them


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

CobbyHoofs said:



			There's no videos showing it is  The picture of it walking could have been it limping horrifically 

Click to expand...

dont know if this is what you mean....but im sure i put up a video of them walking..


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

CobbyHoofs said:



			OP the feet are in bad condition, the youngster is thin, if you don't mind me asking, what do you actually do with them? Like is the 5 year old backed etc?

i know,although he has put on alot of weight since i have had him...the 5 year old was turned away for 5 months due to pain,since having him i always knew something was wrong with him-he was good for weeks then not so good,the first vet after ages said he had inflammation in his hind right didnt know the cause,he was given bute and 3 weeks box rest,was good after for a while,then went downhill had another vet out who barely looked at him,he didnt find anything but i knew he wasnt right so got an equine massage therapist who found alot of pain spots mostly all in his right hip area,so was advised to turn him away and i will be bring him back into work slowly in the next few weeks.SORRY IF IT DOESNT MAKE SENSE,TRYING TO TYPE FAST.. 

OP you dont have enough knowledge, please get some

and one more point SPEAKING LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME FOR A WHOLE PARAGRAPH is considered *rude* and also hard for some to read 

Click to expand...

OKKK...i dont see typing as rude but oh well,,i put caps on and forget to turn it off and usually really only use it to like highlight a certain bit,


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

CobbyHoofs said:



			Manes need a good brush OP! and don't leave plaits in, can cause accidents 

Click to expand...

they are regularly groomed and omg what are you going to critisize me for next


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

Faracat said:



			Yes there is. I have no doubt that the odd looking sole is not the pedal bone breaking through the sole.  

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/louise_b2010/media/DSCF1956_zpsf90053f2.mp4.html

I have not read the whole of this thread because it's quite hysterical and frankly I feel really bad for Mariebx19.

She does not have crippled horses and she was concerned about their hooves and asked for advice. She has booked a Farrier and has said that she will get the Vet. I'm really hoping that she updates us with her horses progress when they have been.

I do understand why people got so upset, but please give her a chance to sort it out.

This forum can be so helpful to novices - think how proud we all were when Cobsunshine sorted out the weight and saddle issues that their cab had. However there have also been times when 'trolls' have been jumped on, only to later find out that they were genuine posters who were genuine novices but had come on here for help.
		
Click to expand...


thanks


----------



## charlie76 (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			they are regularly groomed and omg what are you going to critisize me for next 

Click to expand...

I have to admit, taking away all the hundreds of posts on this subject, I can't see what them being a bit dirty has to do with it, and I have never heard of a plait related accident in my whole equine career!! 
 People all over the country plait the night before a show!!!


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

jessieblue said:



			When I was eight years old I got my first pony!  My sister already had a pony she was 13.  My parents knew nothing at all about horses.  Didnt really care to learn either.  I think they thought it would impress their friends if their daughters had ponies!!  We kept them in a field at a farm.  Farmer kept cows I take it he knew nothing about horses either!!  So we did the best we could two kids looking after our ponies!!  God knows whether they suffered in our hands, but as we grew we learned more and more.  I read books, I wanted to know everything I could, but this all took time.  Im not saying this was right but its how it was for me and many people of a similar age.  So what would you say of me??

I am in essex and I have asked OP whereabouts she is based.  I would be happy to help although I dont consider myself to be an expert by any means.  I have also posted on here to have a huge amount of helpful but very negative comments, its soul destroying and my horses couldnt be better cared for yet still it seems I have let them down in a way!  Be careful how you deliver bad news or negative feedback.  If the OP were still on here talking to us we may have been able to SUPPORT her in getting help and guidance.  Now I imagine she feels more alone than ever.  Where will she go??  Back to the YO she had advice from previously because she didnt get any SUPPORT from here, just negative feedback!  No one likes to hear that they have done wrong by their horses, no one wants to hear their horses have things wrong.  Think of peoples feelings when you give them bad news or criticism.  You cant help them or their animals if you can no longer communicate with them! The horses cant come on a forum themselves so if you cut her off what hope do they have??  Think of it like social work.  You cant go into a house where children are being neglected and give both barrells to the mother.  You have to grit your teeth and find the best way to help all of them so they can find a better way.  Education education education!!

This forum should be supportive, well thasts what |I believe otherwise it has failed.  There are people on here that have vast amounts of experience and knowledge and its a wonderful tool in helping to solve a problem you may have, but it never can take the place of an expert and a hands on examination and let me tell you, experts get it wrong sometimes too!  Lets hope she comes back to tell us all some better news than some of us did originally fear.
		
Click to expand...

thanks.i am from east ayrshire.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

Casey76 said:



			OP, I haven't read through all of the pages of this thread, but I just wanted to wish you luck with your boys.

Both boys have very overgrown feet, and although not shod, they should still see a farrier every 8 weeks or so, just to be checked, to ensure that their foot balance is still Ok, even if there is nothing to trim.

It has been quite difficult this spring, the ground has been so soft that there hasn't been surface to help wear down the hoofs naturally - and they still keep growing.

Your older boy shows some bruising in the hoof wall, although this will have happened some time ago, judging where it is in the wall, I would be tempted to limit the amount of grass, either by muzzling or by creating a track system in the field.  I know how difficult it is balancing the amount of t/o with too much grass in youngsters.
		
Click to expand...

thanks yeah from now on they will be trimmed more regularly and i am going to be building a paddock tomorrow.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Op, I would say this, if the SSPCA are able to locate you, the will SUPPORT and educate you, and if you are struggling financially they may be able to help you get the treatment your horses need in this respect.  My concern is you are not able to asses and make adequate judgements on care issues, I rang the SSPCA, because I believe that they will be able to HELP with this, their ultimate aim is to help people help their horses.  If your horses are fine, they will leave you to it, if it is a severe neglect case they will remove the horses, if as I hope and suspect its a case of you not knowing what you are looking at and having little understanding, they will work with you and better educate and equip you to deal with this.  Ultimately it's beneficial to both the horses and you.
		
Click to expand...

i will give you my number and they can contact me and i will give an adress and i know i cant that is why i asked on here.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

Faracat said:



			Mariebx19 - It's probably got lost in this giant thread, but I hope that everything goes well with the Farrier. 

Click to expand...

thank you,me too


----------



## Emilieu (26 May 2013)

Hi op. I'm not a million miles from East Ayrshire. I'm in no way an expert but if you need a hand or support with whatever the vet or farrier advise you to do just send me a wee pm - I can't reply from my phone but will do as soon as I'm at a computer. I'd be happy to help if I could.  Please let us know what the farrier says. Good luck x


----------



## Queenbee (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			thanks yeah from now on they will be trimmed more regularly and i am going to be building a paddock tomorrow.

Click to expand...

Op that is good to know, you will need to have some trimming plan in place with your farrier as this will not be a case of one trim and then going back to normal trimming, this is going to take a lot of work to get sorted. if you can extend to it, have a look into paddock paradise systems... You don't have to do the gravel and sand, just a general track, it takes a bit extra planning and fencing but it really does help to keep the hooves naturally maintained and the horses fit and saves grazing for the winter.  Also, I would not be concerned re the coat situation, babies hold their coats longer, but I can recommend  a shedding blade to rid the youngsters coat.

For what it is worth I do hope the SSPCA find you, because I think they will be able to support you to getting your youngster in tip top shape.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

my mobile number is 07928288357-really not sure about doing this now because i dont think i could cope if i lost them,have recently had to put my loved rabbit to sleep and barely coped  but the help would be good and to have someone knowledgable have a look at them and advise me on what could be done,because sometimes i do feel so alone in the situation but i just know i would never give them up,also domino can be really wary of anyone other than me checking him over so would like to be there when they are to let him know he is ok


----------



## Queenbee (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			i will give you my number and they can contact me and i will give an adress and i know i cant that is why i asked on here.
		
Click to expand...

If you want to do that, pm me with it and I will pass it on, I truly think that they can help you, not take them away, but help you get a plan in place to get them (especially the youngster) in tip top shape... They will support you and help you.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

just pass my number onto the sspca


----------



## slumdog (26 May 2013)

Now you're making decisions for their benefit and not yours however hard it is on you, so good for you op. You're starting to sound much more mature and sensible. Good luck.


----------



## TPO (26 May 2013)

Please take the post with your number down, anyone could see it. Just pm Queenbee. You need to be careful as your field location is very easy to find from what you've posted already. You don't want randoms phoning you or tracing your address


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

thanks but from the start i have not implied that i am just going to leave them how they are.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

how do you delete posts ??


----------



## Purple18 (26 May 2013)

Good luck Op


----------



## Queenbee (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			how do you delete posts ??
		
Click to expand...


Op if there is an edit button, click it, if not pm admin and they will remove it for you .


----------



## TPO (26 May 2013)

Click the edit button. I can't see it on my phone so you may have to go on a pc/ laptop or maybe someone else can 'report' the post to admin to get it deleted. Better safe than sorry and sure Queenbee has a note of it now


----------



## Queenbee (26 May 2013)

TPO said:



			Click the edit button. I can't see it on my phone so you may have to go on a pc/ laptop or maybe someone else can 'report' the post to admin to get it deleted. Better safe than sorry and sure Queenbee has a note of it now 

Click to expand...

Op sent it to me by pm, I advised her to remove it from the main thread.


----------



## Pen_name (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			i didnt say you did.and yeah i know 'i have no knowledge'  obviously the reason you thought i was younger?
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were younger because of your typing and blocks of 'shouting'.


----------



## mariebx19 (26 May 2013)

omg i dont type a certain way,if i use caps it is actually usually to make something clearer not to be rude or to 'shout' or whatever through a computer sometimes i forgot otr sometimes i simply just write in caps.


----------



## Pen_name (26 May 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			omg i dont type a certain way,if i use caps it is actually usually to make something clearer not to be rude or to 'shout' or whatever through a computer sometimes i forgot otr sometimes i simply just write in caps.
		
Click to expand...

How can you forget you have caps on though? Surely once you've typed a word, you realise? (Genuinely puzzled by this. I look at the screen while typing and would spot it right away.)

It is also generally accepted that use of caps equals shouting, at least on forums.


----------



## mariebx19 (27 May 2013)

honestly big deal if i write in caps omg....it is only typing


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (27 May 2013)

Pen_name said:



			How can you forget you have caps on though? Surely once you've typed a word, you realise? (Genuinely puzzled by this. I look at the screen while typing and would spot it right away.)

It is also generally accepted that use of caps equals shouting, at least on forums.
		
Click to expand...

FFS, GIVE IT A BREAK.

Honestly, the OP has been put through the mill here, just look at those hysterical posts on the first page.

The fact that she has come back is bloody admirable of her.

And now her typing is being held up to scrutiny?


----------



## MaHats (27 May 2013)

amandap said:



http://www.progressivehorse.co.uk/html/healthy_hooves.html
http://www.progressivehorse.co.uk/html/unhealthy_hooves.html
http://www.hoofrehab.com/

Just learn all you can about diet and hooves mariebx19. x

ps.Put your name down for this free online nutrition course. https://www.coursera.org/course/equinenutrition

Click to expand...

Marie: Earlier I suggested to you "Did you look at the information on the links above? look at picture VIII on the second link. "

Just to correct that, its the Second Link, and Picture VIII, but under the section - *Bad soles*.  I didnt notice that there is more than one picture with the label VIII.  Have a look, they are very interesting.


----------



## amandap (27 May 2013)

Yes, very interesting. We mustn't forget though that the horse in the link has it's own story and we can't extrapolate the story. 

Pete Ramey has written a great article about sole in general if anyone is interested. http://www.hoofrehab.com/horses_sole.htm


----------



## TrasaM (27 May 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			FFS, GIVE IT A BREAK.

Honestly, the OP has been put through the mill here, just look at those hysterical posts on the first page.

The fact that she has come back is bloody admirable of her.

And now her typing is being held up to scrutiny?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your common sense. Not commented before but followed this thread. Don't know much about hoofs so nothing I could contribute but quite disturbed at the harshness on some posts. Also amazed that Marie came back and continues to update and reply. She needs guidance now not more beating up. 
GOOD LUCK WITH THE FARRIER TOMORROW MARIA


----------



## katherine1975 (27 May 2013)

OP - Please let us know how you get on with the vet and the farrier. It would be good to hear what they say about your horses. I haven't read all the posts but I hope that you are not put off the forum as there are lots of knowledgeable people that can help you. I have learnt a lot from this forum.


----------



## Tern (27 May 2013)

Faracat said:



			Cobbyhoofs - The thing is, she has them now and what she needs to do is_ learn_. If she is willing to learn and there is someone willing to help her, then that will be the best thing for the horses.
		
Click to expand...



That is true but she seems to be ignoring and being defensive to honest advice.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 May 2013)

CobbyHoofs said:



			That is true but she seems to be ignoring and being defensive to honest advice.
		
Click to expand...

People have come down on her like a ton of bricks, which is not helpful or kind. Plus some of it was talking about pedal bones protruding through soles, which is not the case here (I can understand why people were worried about this though as the sole does seem to be shedding a callous and certainly looks abnormal).

You (not you specifically - I mean people in general) are more likely to be listened to if they present their advice in a calm manner.

The OP has also stated that she is getting the Farrier. I still believe that people should wait and see what the result of the Farriers visit is and try to not to scare the OP from updating us.


----------



## jessieblue (27 May 2013)

Cut her some slack now people!! This young lady had furnished all of us with every detail that has been asked.  She has given her private telephone number and contact information which she knew was going to be used to pass on to welfare organisations.  How many people would do that?? She has taken some severely abusive attacks on everything from her horses feet to her typing!! Even including that her horse needs its tail and mane brushing WTF??? Does anyone actually respect the fact that she went through this thread one post at a time and personally replied to each and every question raised, without once being personal or abusive in response.  She explained herself clearly and calmly and with respect for each and every poster involved!  Shame on you if you cant give her the same respect back!  Now she has the farrier booked for tomorrow and I believe she will be respectful enough to report back to us with the findings.  Not sure I would bother to do the same. Apart from the obviously very insulting  caps lock, she is a bright and literate young lady.

Marie for my part I apologise, initially the photos and the following hysteria led me to fear for your horses wellbeing.  I also wondered if you were a troll of some sort.  I am sorry that I jumped to make judgements based on a picture and what other people said.  I should know better.  You handled yourself really well and I have no doubt you will do whatever you need to do to take care of your boys.  

If anyone is assuming that she hasnt taken on board any of the advice (or orders) given, I fear that no one really knows what she is thinking apart from her, so please do not speak for someone else.  From what I have read, she at no point said she disagreed with any of the advice or refused to get the help for the horses.  Maybe she didnt do it to our schedule, but who the hell are we to make demands?

So enough now, lets all get on with our lives and let marie get on with the job in hand.  I would like to think she can still ask for help - feel free to pm me anytime marie!  This could possibly the most personally judgemental communication I have ever read online and I have read a few.  Shocked!!


----------



## mariebx19 (28 May 2013)

thanks soo much for the nice comments,obviously i know you dont think my horses feet are perfect either but i really wasnt expecting everyone to say they were in great condition because i knew myself they werent and have said that from the first post.i have been so emotional for the past 2 days with all these comments-the good and the bad anyway i just thought i should let you know i contacted the vets through email with the photos and this is the reply i got-

Hi There,
The first horse (phoenix) seems to have white line disease and some xs toe which may be caused by chronic laminitis. would be worthwhile to be examined and possibly tested for the causes of laminitis. the second horse has xs toe and would benefit for further reduction of the toe by your farrier.

Hope this helps.


and i just found this photo on an ad on the computer of phoenix before i got him.just wanted to share.


----------



## mariebx19 (28 May 2013)

sorry another youtube video 'this is my 1 year with domino' it does last a while,feel free to watch,most of the bad times we have been through are in the middle section,although i didnt get him cantering into me or kicking me to the ground which is the most scariest moments with him but i just love this video-it shows some of the best moments and some of the worst

http://youtu.be/LkZbcXcPwaE


tjought id share but here is domino as a foal with his mum-13.2HH HIGHLAND X WELSH












DOMINO AS A FOAL







DOMINOS DAD-15-15.3HH TRADITIONAL HEAVYWEIGHT COB


----------



## mariebx19 (28 May 2013)

Domino was 1 day old in these photos


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 May 2013)

Pheonix's hooves weren't great when you bought him. 

Lovely photos of Domino as a foal.

I think that you can sort this and end up with two beautiful cobs that are sound, healthy, happy and have excellent hooves.

The Vet certainly thinks that it's possible that Pheonix has suffered from laminitis. Laninitis needs to be taken very seriously. Get the Vet to look at him to make sure that there isn't any active now. He/she can also give medication to treat the White Line Disease (if this is the case) and give you advice on how to prevent any laminitis in the future. You will find lots of advice on preventing laminitis on here, but having someone see the horses and also see where they are kept, will be worth it. For example, you might need to get an electric fence kit to restrict their grazing when the grass is lush and give them some hay so they aren't hungry. Also exercise (walks in-hand as they are young) will help keep them slim and fit and also will be good for their hooves. 

They will look much better and will be more comfortable when the Farrier has been. Discuss the Vets thoughts with the Farrier as he/she will be able to see any White Line Disease or signs of former/active Laminitis. Take some photos when their hooves are freshly trimmed as this will help you remember how they should be.

I also wanted to say that youngsters will lie down a lot more than adult horses, so this isn't always a sign of foot pain (although it can be if they are lying down more than than what is normal for them).


----------



## thewonderhorse (28 May 2013)

Hi OP, was wondering how you got on with farrier today?


----------



## SuzanneD (28 May 2013)

I've not read the whole thread but here's my two cents. First - your horses can't be happy with feet looking the way they do. If I were you I'd get a qualified barefoot trimmer out, adjust diet to suit and take it from there. Diet really is crucial. It will take time but hopefully all will work out fine. I'd also get a vet out and do xrays to make sure there are no pedal bone displacement. I know money's tight sometimes but I live in a 3rd world country and if I can scrape and afford it I'm sure you could make a plan. Good luck.


----------



## abitodd (28 May 2013)

Marie,I have watched the video and see a wonderful journey and amazing progress. He seems to have gone from a rather dangerous animal to a super and responsive pony.I can also see you developing your horse handling skills(your riding looked good from the beginning)I suspect that you will now go on to learn about looking after him and his feet(not an easy task,cobs require more attention than a lot of people think and even the experts-vets,farriers,nutritionists etc- are still learning......as are all of us!)


----------



## amandap (28 May 2013)

abitodd said:



			Marie,I have watched the video and see a wonderful journey and amazing progress. He seems to have gone from a rather dangerous animal to a super and responsive pony.I can also see you developing your horse handling skills(your riding looked good from the beginning)I suspect that you will now go on to learn about looking after him and his feet(not an easy task,cobs require more attention than a lot of people think and even the experts-vets,farriers,nutritionists etc- are still learning......as are all of us!)
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. You appear to have a lovely relationship with Domino. I wish you the best of luck and am sure you will all be fine and have many happy times ahead. x


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (29 May 2013)

Was hoping for an update from the OP as the farrier should have been by now.


----------



## Purple18 (29 May 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			Was hoping for an update from the OP as the farrier should have been by now.
		
Click to expand...

 what just thinking this


----------



## Amymay (29 May 2013)

Sorry, haven't read the whole thread - but are you keeping them on common land or in a field??

Because that doesn't look like a field to me


----------



## ester (29 May 2013)

really? I have to say I know plenty of fields which look like that.


----------



## Amymay (29 May 2013)

ester said:



			really? I have to say I know plenty of fields which look like that.
		
Click to expand...

Ester, it looks like a park to me - look at the fencing (well non fencing. That's typical of a park).

I'm struggling to understand why the ponies were moved from livery.  The videos show a nice yard, a pony in great nick, and a youngster getting there.


----------



## MaHats (29 May 2013)

I'm getting quite worried now.  Hope everything is OK OP.  

Please just let us know you and your horses are OK.  Thanks.


----------



## _HP_ (31 May 2013)

Looks like she got scared off afterall...


----------



## YasandCrystal (31 May 2013)

ester said:



			I'm amazed how many seem to think a pony can have a protruding pedal and and still be walking happily......
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Amazing that all the so knowledgeable HHOers think this. I lost my horse with pedal bone rotation and sinkage last year and every professional said to me 'you can't risk the pedal bone penetrating her foot, the pain would be unbearable', so I had her pts.


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 May 2013)

I also thought that about the pedal bone, only seen one horse where the bone has come through and it wouldnt stand up and was pts.


----------



## Brightbay (31 May 2013)

amymay said:



			Ester, it looks like a park to me - look at the fencing (well non fencing. That's typical of a park).

I'm struggling to understand why the ponies were moved from livery.  The videos show a nice yard, a pony in great nick, and a youngster getting there.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder where you live?  There's a largeish livery just down the road from me that has fencing (and fields) looking exactly like this.  Not saying I like them, just saying it's not unusual


----------



## paddy555 (31 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			I may be imagining things its not really my field, but aside from the very overgrown hooves and underrun heels etc this is what is screaming at me from those pics, although other more knowledgable folks would be able to say for sure...






Click to expand...

agree YasandCrystal and Pinkyboots comments. I think that the above and others should have realised that this "really wasn't their field" , shut up and simply encouraged OP in the directioin of the farrier who would no doubt be able to recognise pedal bone penetration. 
I cannot believe some of the nasty comments on this thread. Someone even commented that the horse's mane needed brushing!
I don't really understand why this poster has been singled out to be picked on and become most people's whipping boy. 
Didn't any of the nasty people on here make mistakes when they got their first horse? or perhaps you were all perfect. No I wouldn't think so.

OP, I hope you will come back and report on progress.


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

Brightbay said:



			I wonder where you live?  There's a largeish livery just down the road from me that has fencing (and fields) looking exactly like this.  Not saying I like them, just saying it's not unusual 

Click to expand...

I drive past a herd of welshies every morning that have fencing that is potentially worse (wooden stakes and loose barb wired)


----------



## amandap (31 May 2013)

This thread certainly is not HHO forum's finest hour.  

Hope you are ok mariebx19. x


----------



## TPO (31 May 2013)

One person called op a name and that was out of order ditto the comments about caps lock but the remaining posts were out of pure concern for the horses. I really hope that the vet has been called.

Just because you've personally not seen a horse with protuding pedal bone walk doesnt mean it can't happen. I am not however saying that this is the case here. I do think, the youngster especially, requires veterinary attention.

I don't understand HHO at all... Users get slaughtered for a LOT less than this. Here we have an inexperienced owner who's had problems with original horse and has no experience. They then buy an unhealthy practically unhandled youngster. No veterinary care has been sought ( youngster should have started vaccinations and had health check - then lice and lami could have been dealt with), it would also be a fair assumption that the HHO mantra of "teeth, tack & back" has not been followed.

I highly doubt those replying would be happy for their horses to be kept by such an owner or left in that condition so why is it ok for Domino and Phoenix?

" loving" and " needing" animals does not excuse a basic lack of care.

If you read previous threads you'll see that op has previously received support and excellent advice, none of which was followed. Hopefully face to face with SSPCA will rectify that for the welfare of the horses.

Op has been back online since her last posts.


----------



## Scarlett (31 May 2013)

TPO said:



			One person called op a name and that was out of order ditto the comments about caps lock but the remaining posts were out of pure concern for the horses. I really hope that the vet has been called.

Just because you've personally not seen a horse with protuding pedal bone walk doesnt mean it can't happen. I am not however saying that this is the case here. I do think, the youngster especially, requires veterinary attention.

I don't understand HHO at all... Users get slaughtered for a LOT less than this. Here we have an inexperienced owner who's had problems with original horse and has no experience. They then buy an unhealthy practically unhandled youngster. No veterinary care has been sought ( youngster should have started vaccinations and had health check - then lice and lami could have been dealt with), it would also be a fair assumption that the HHO mantra of "teeth, tack & back" has not been followed.

I highly doubt those replying would be happy for their horses to be kept by such an owner or left in that condition so why is it ok for Domino and Phoenix?

" loving" and " needing" animals does not excuse a basic lack of care.

If you read previous threads you'll see that op has previously received support and excellent advice, none of which was followed. Hopefully face to face with SSPCA will rectify that for the welfare of the horses.

Op has been back online since her last posts.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. This isnt a which hunt or folk just being mean, the horses need vet and farrier attention and the OP needs to go expand her knowledge and seek help with the basics - something that really should be done before buying 2 horses, but that's for another day.


----------



## Scarlett (31 May 2013)

paddy555 said:



			agree YasandCrystal and Pinkyboots comments. I think that the above and others should have realised that this "really wasn't their field" , shut up and simply encouraged OP in the directioin of the farrier who would no doubt be able to recognise pedal bone penetration. 
I cannot believe some of the nasty comments on this thread. Someone even commented that the horse's mane needed brushing!
I don't really understand why this poster has been singled out to be picked on and become most people's whipping boy. 
Didn't any of the nasty people on here make mistakes when they got their first horse? or perhaps you were all perfect. No I wouldn't think so.

OP, I hope you will come back and report on progress.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure everyone has made mistakes, yes, BUT if that IS the pedal bone coming through the sole of the foot that is a lot more than a mistake... That isn't something that happens overnight, that's something that happens over a period of time and there will have been signs that should have been seen so it could be dealt with. 

This is no worse than the folk who leave horses in fields without food, it's neglect and shouldnt be excused because the OP 'loves' her horse. Love is no replacement for lacking knowledge to care for them properly. It's time the horse world sat up and looked at itself for that one.


----------



## Amymay (31 May 2013)

TPO said:



			Hopefully face to face with SSPCA will rectify that for the welfare of the horses.

Op has been back online since her last posts.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed - on both points.


----------



## YasandCrystal (31 May 2013)

Scarlett said:



			I'm sure everyone has made mistakes, yes, BUT if that IS the pedal bone coming through the sole of the foot that is a lot more than a mistake... That isn't something that happens overnight, that's something that happens over a period of time and there will have been signs that should have been seen so it could be dealt with. 

This is no worse than the folk who leave horses in fields without food, it's neglect and shouldnt be excused because the OP 'loves' her horse. Love is no replacement for lacking knowledge to care for them properly. It's time the horse world sat up and looked at itself for that one.
		
Click to expand...

OP has had the yearling for a month, so doubtful she caused the situation. It was unhandled.


----------



## jessieblue (31 May 2013)

She came on here for advice and guidance!!!!  Is that neglect?  She recognised that there was a problem, thats why she posted right??  She had the farrier booked for tuesday morning and she was happy to give her details over for SSPCA to come and visit her.  She emailed the vet with photos and she posted the reply she received.  The vet didnt say he needed to come and visit her horses urgently!  What exactly has she done that you dont agree with since making this post?  I dont get it.  Those who reported her to welfare will no doubt be advised when she has been visited.  If that hasnt happened yet then obviously welfare didnt see it as an emergency either.  Im not surprised she didnt update us.  Why would she, just to get a load more abuse?  Its funny this thread is running without her.  She certainly did cause a stir.  It could just be that the joke is on us you know!


----------



## Scarlett (31 May 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			OP has had the yearling for a month, so doubtful she caused the situation. It was unhandled.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say she caused it but *if* that is pedal bone then having the horse a month without taking action earlier is a month too long IMO. As I said it didn't just happen overnight and a month is a long enough time to have seen something like that happening and been able to do something about it.


----------



## paddy555 (31 May 2013)

TPO said:



			Just because you've personally not seen a horse with protuding pedal bone walk doesnt mean it can't happen. I am not however saying that this is the case here. I do think, the youngster especially, requires veterinary attention.

I don't understand HHO at all... Users get slaughtered for a LOT less than this. Here we have an inexperienced owner who's had problems with original horse and has no experience. They then buy an unhealthy practically unhandled youngster. No veterinary care has been sought ( youngster should have started vaccinations and had health check - then lice and lami could have been dealt with), it would also be a fair assumption that the HHO mantra of "teeth, tack & back" has not been followed.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the pics I am struggling to see this is such a serious welfare issue. 
 Yes they need attention but OP is doing that. She is learning as she is going along and that will take more time but doubtless she will get there. 

The youngster is about a year so I don't see that teeth tack and back have much relevance. She has only had it a month. The horse has not got into that state in a month. 
As for the feet then I see it is impossible to make any comment as the pics are simply not good enough to make an accurate judgment. (and yes I have seen feet with protruding pedal bones) You say the lami could have been dealt with. No one has actually established this horse has laminitis yet you happily add it to the "list of crimes" Pics were e mailed to the vet. Surely if P3 was in the position that you believe he would have been on the phone immediately advising an emergency call out was required, the horse should be immediately stabled on a deep bed, not moved until he had arrived etc etc


You say that HHO users get slaughtered for a lot less. Is this something to be proud of??????

You say you are only interested in the welfare of the horses. 
I am afraid that what really comes across in this thread is a "witches coven" of people who probably have little idea about feet but are basically bullies and have found themselves a victim. 
Sorry, I appreciate the "witches" won't like that but it really is how it comes across. Not HHO's finest hour? it certainly isn't. 

Perhaps more could have been achieved, if people are genuinely interested in animal welfare rather than looking for a good argument, by being helpful and polite. 
If a "newbie" comes on here and has a lot of very stupid questions and no experience what are they going to do? ask questions in the expectation they will be slaughtered and the RSPCA called or go away in which case they may lack the information they need and their animals will suffer?.


----------



## TPO (31 May 2013)

Paddy I encourage you to look through my previous posts. I've never been involved in any 'witch hunt' and avoid drama at all costs. 

Everything I've posted has been out of genuine concern for these horses. I contacted the SSPCA and it is they who decided that this matter does warrant further attention. I don't phone welfare 'willy nilly' but I did feel that strongly and was that concerned about the welfare of D & P. For that I will not apologise. 

I was originally aware of OP when she posted in the comp section about issues she was having with D. Her lack of knowledge and ability to meet the horses requirements were, in my opinion only, evident then.


----------



## TPO (31 May 2013)

She received excellent advice from extremely knowledgeable trainers that she refused to take on board or acknowledge. I had nothing to do with the thread as like I said I try to avoid any drama on here.

I only looked in this thread as I'm a hoof geek and the title lead me to believe that it may be another barefoot transition thread. I only posted out of concern as I've said.

Every owner should have their horses feet regularly maintained. No matter what your knowledge of feet is it should be apparent to everyone who has taken on the responsibility of horse ownership that D & P do not have healthy feet.

The back, tack, teeth was in jest as HHOs answer to everything and as a ridden horse I would expect D to have teeth done and saddle fitted but that's by the by.

Noone can possibly know everything and everyone has to learn at some point but every owner does have a responsibility to provide basic care to their animals and based on posts by the op I do not feel that this is happening. 

I've never at any point said that the pedal bone was protruding and don't understand why this point solely is being latched onto. Even after a trim I wouldn't be of the opinion that these horses are receiving an adequate level of care. I'm as entitled to my opinion as you are to yours. At the end of the day it's only going to be the opinion of the SSPCA inspector and their vet that really matters.


----------



## TPO (31 May 2013)

The ' slaughtering' comment was not said as something to be proud of and you're deliberately taking it out of context.

You don't have to look hard in Tack Room to find lengthy threads with users ripping each other to shreds over a difference of opinion.

To me this thread highlights several areas of concern yet some who are usually vocal about, well, most things seem to be of the opinion that a simple trim will remedy all. 

I just don't understand the ' one rule for one' mentality of the forum is all. It was certainly not a boastful statement as you inferred.


----------



## TPO (31 May 2013)

I think that lami IS a serious issue and one that causes equines a lot of pain. I believe that all lami cases should be taken seriously and steps taken immediately. I don't understand your take on it at all < shrugs >


Apologies for the numerous posts; my phone and I definitely don't agree...


----------



## amandap (31 May 2013)

paddy555 said:



			Looking at the pics I am struggling to see this is such a serious welfare issue. 
 Yes they need attention but OP is doing that. She is learning as she is going along and that will take more time but doubtless she will get there. 

The youngster is about a year so I don't see that teeth tack and back have much relevance. She has only had it a month. The horse has not got into that state in a month.
		
Click to expand...

I wholeheartedly agree. 

As for laminitis symptoms... perhaps we all need a reminder, especially of some of the more subtle pointers. http://www.safergrass.org/pdf/laminitissigns.pdf


----------



## jessieblue (31 May 2013)

I really dont want to be judgemental of anyone on here, but I am failing to see what us arguing with one another is going to achieve assuming OP has already got bored with this thread and moved on!  We dont know the ponies actually have laminitis do we??  Or have I missed something.  How can we advise about treating/managing laminits when we dont know thats what they have?? (Beggars belief)  By now she has had them seen by farrier according to her posts.  Surely the farrier would have advised on the next step so its now nothing to do with us!  TPO if you reported this case to SSPCA could you not phone and enquire if they have made a visit yet and what the outcome was??  I would imagine they would report back to you as you made the original complaint! If the horses wellbeing is the most important thing maybe that would be the way to go as it is clear marie isnt going to come back and update.  Just a thought.  I would think if they say the pics and have not yet made an urgent call then they simply cannot suspect any pedal bone issue.  Can they??  It did also occur to me that we dont even know for sure if this was a genuine thread do we??


----------



## mariebx19 (31 May 2013)

sorry for the late reply but the farrier has been out,phoenix stood really nicely for him and he has NO SIGNS THAT HE HAS/HAD LAMINITIS,there was no protruding pedal bone,only needed a trim and will have them done more regularly from now on.The vet has been phoned to come out and give them a health check,they were meant to phone back today but didnt so i will phone them again tomorrow.Domino was a wimp,as soon as the farrier started to walk towards him he bolted away from me but ran up to watch phoenix having his done,they are scheduled to be trimmed next week (i will have them in a stable for a few days) but the farrier wasnt concerned by the look of them so he will be ok to wait.

here are the pictures of phoenix's feet.


----------



## mariebx19 (31 May 2013)

he had bog burn when i got him which is why his feathers are like that.


----------



## ester (31 May 2013)

aww well done phonenix , clever lad -he'll have to have words with domino!


----------



## TPO (31 May 2013)

Thank you for taking action on your horses behalf and for the update. I've never been happier to be wrong!!


----------



## YasandCrystal (31 May 2013)

Good on you OP for bothering to report back. Lovely pics - The youngster is going to be cracking when he matures


----------



## katherine1975 (31 May 2013)

Hi OP. Good to hear that your horses are doing well. Feel free to pm me anytime for help x


----------



## mariebx19 (31 May 2013)

TPO said:



			Thank you for taking action on your horses behalf and for the update. I've never been happier to be wrong!!
		
Click to expand...

i have never said that i was just going to leave them like that but thanks


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 May 2013)

Wonderful update Marie.

I'm really thrilled that everything is OK.  Pheonix's hooves look super now and I hope that things go smoother when the farrier comes back next week to trim Domino's hooves.


----------



## Queenbee (31 May 2013)

Great news, good to see they've been trimmed, looking much better.  Glad to read that the vet is coming out too.

And to everyone else out there that is judging me for ringing SSPCA... You may think negatively of me, but I'd have felt even worse about myself had I not acted on my concerns, especially if something has gone on to happen.


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (31 May 2013)

Glad to hear everything has worked out for you and your ponies


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (1 June 2013)

Thanks for the update Marie.

Love that picture of the farrier doing his job and the other pony watching.


----------



## AMW (1 June 2013)

looks great now 
as some of us thought he just needed a good trim xx
well done marie


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 June 2013)

The problem with people ringing the SSPCA based on photos which they have misinterpreted, is that we know (from the thread in TR) that the SSPCA has the power to remove horses from their owner to prevent future suffering.

The photos did not show protruding pedal bones and I really hope that the OP doesn't have any trouble with the SSPCA because she asked for help and advice on here, due to well meaning but inaccurate concerns.

I really hope that Marie gets her Vet to check her ponies pronto, even if it's so that her Vet can then speak to the SSPCA, if needed and explain to them the true situation. Also Marie's Farrier could speak to them and confirm his findings (no laminitis).


----------



## erwina (1 June 2013)

Mariebx19, well done for coming back on here after all that, really happy your little cobs are ok,dont think id have cone back in to update, shows a leval of maturity most adults wouldn't show, and anything I've learned about horses has been through books, so my advice is read read read, it's amazing how you can build your knowledge that way. Good luck


----------



## TPO (1 June 2013)

I personally couldn't have in clear conscience NOT phoned and I'd do it again faced with the same situation. 

I was concerned about the welfare of the horses and the owners ability to care for them.

I'm pleased that P has been seen to and that a vet appointment is being made.

I have been back in contact with SSPCA, since someone asked, but I'm not posting about a live case that is still open.


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (1 June 2013)

Queenbee said:



			Great news, good to see they've been trimmed, looking much better.  Glad to read that the vet is coming out too.

And to everyone else out there that is judging me for ringing SSPCA... You may think negatively of me, but I'd have felt even worse about myself had I not acted on my concerns, especially if something has gone on to happen.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not judging you for phoning the SSPCA, it was the tone of your first posts that was inexcusable.

If you had that serious concerns, I suggest that next time you bite your lip and try and be more helpful and less forceful in your opinions, because if it was as bad as you thought, how on earth would scaring the poster off help the ponies in any way at all?


----------



## paddy555 (1 June 2013)

Aarrghimpossiblepony said:



			I'm not judging you for phoning the SSPCA, it was the tone of your first posts that was inexcusable.

If you had that serious concerns, I suggest that next time you bite your lip and try and be more helpful and less forceful in your opinions, because if it was as bad as you thought, how on earth would scaring the poster off help the ponies in any way at all?
		
Click to expand...

I too found the tone of Queenbee's posts to be inexcusable and aslo some of the other posters. Possibly they will realise in future that they are not vets, not farriers, not barefoot trimmers and are probably doing very little besides scaring inexperienced people by posting scare diagnoses on subjects that they have little experience of. 

Calling the SSPCA to someone who is asking for help is also inexcusable. These really did not look like welfare cases. Having dealt with the RSPCA on several occasions their knowledge is extremely limitied and they do have the power to remove animals. I haven't known them actually help people and in fact in one pony that I reported to them that really was in serious difficulty they returned  to it's owner who was under a 10 year ban for keeping horses.


----------



## showingmadfilly (1 June 2013)

I must say I am very disappointed with how people have reacted on this thread. Some of the comments have made me feel sick, how can or dare anyone speak to someone with such disrespect. 

Good on you OP for coming back, this forum like all others is clearly full of people who think very highly of themselves and need to wind their necks in because all I and I am sure others see are bullies! 

I am sure there are better ways of handling your concerns.
A bit of 'FRIENDLY' advise with a smile and quiet chat goes a very long way.


----------



## MaHats (1 June 2013)

Thanks for the update Marie.  So pleased for you and your horses that all was well.


----------



## weebarney (1 June 2013)

We live and learn, when I think back we didn't think of calling the farrier until their shoes were dropping off, I cringe thinking about it now. I have some rescue pigeons at my parents house which I know only a small amount about how to care or them but I found an excellent forum for pigeons and the people are so helpful, never judgemental or horrible. Some of them must despair a bit from an experienced bird fanciers view but that never comes across in their replies, only help and advice. Would be nice if this place could be a bit more like that.


----------



## mariebx19 (4 June 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments Just wanted to update you all.The vet was out today and both horses were vaccinated and phoenix has been gelded.The vet didnt see any problems with the feet.would love to put up pictures but my camera is wrecked


----------



## Queenbee (4 June 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			Thanks for the nice comments Just wanted to update you all.The vet was out today and both horses were vaccinated and phoenix has been gelded.The vet didnt see any problems with the feet.would love to put up pictures but my camera is wrecked

Click to expand...

That's fantastic news op, I'm sure the inspectors are really impressed with your dedication to getting it right for these two boys


----------



## HaffiesRock (4 June 2013)

Excellent, well done for getting the ponies what they need. Enjoy them and don't be afraid to ask for help. you have done briliantly xx


----------



## mariebx19 (5 June 2013)

thanks


----------



## Emilieu (6 June 2013)

mariebx19 said:



			Thanks for the nice comments Just wanted to update you all.The vet was out today and both horses were vaccinated and phoenix has been gelded.The vet didnt see any problems with the feet.would love to put up pictures but my camera is wrecked

Click to expand...

Well done x


----------



## mariebx19 (23 June 2013)

http://youtu.be/q3LqSMyGsjw-old video,just wanted to share.


----------



## Janah (24 June 2013)

Lovely video, especially like the cat!


----------



## PolarSkye (24 June 2013)

mariebx19 said:



http://youtu.be/q3LqSMyGsjw-old video,just wanted to share.
		
Click to expand...

That made me smile .  Lovely.

P


----------



## mariebx19 (1 July 2013)

Domino finally got his hooves trimmed today...and stood great  now the vet is coming out tomorrow and another time to vaccinate them both and i have to de-lice them again in a couple of days and hopefully that will be them for a while.


----------



## amandap (1 July 2013)

Great news. Hopefully that will be the end of crawlies but they will need regular trimming, especially your youngster who isn't working to wear his hooves. It is important not to let them over grow. Good luck for the future.


----------



## TrasaM (1 July 2013)

Well done Marie. Great that he's accepted the farrier at last. Hope you succeed in getting rid if the crawlies..


----------

